# Texas synagogue hostages freed, British gunman dead



## Norwegian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482481225545793542

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482457759358537728








Texas synagogue hostages freed, British gunman dead


After 11-hour standoff, three remaining hostages, including Congregation Beth Israel's Rabbi Charlie Cytron-Walker, were released.




m.jpost.com




@Beny Karachun @sammuel @Trango Towers @Titanium100 @Areesh @Zarvan @KAL-EL @dani191 @El Sidd

Reactions: Wow Wow:
6 | Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Faqirze



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Faqirze said:


>











All hostages released after Texas synagogue attack - as gunman reported to be dead


The hostage taker reportedly told authorities he wanted the release of Aafia Siddiqui, a woman allegedly connected with al Qaeda, from a federal prison.




news.sky.com


----------



## Maula Jatt

wtf
In my heart I knew there was something shady with her- most Pakistanis who have lived or have been to SA become a bit off in the head

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Oh dear. This isn't going to end well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Sainthood 101 said:


> wtf
> In my heart I knew there was something shady with her- most Pakistanis who have lived or have been to SA become a bit off in the head











Meet 'Lady Al-Qaeda' Aafia Siddiqui, who Texas gunman demanded be freed


The Pakistani neuroscientist currently serving 86 years for the attempted murder of American troops and FBI agents.




m.jpost.com


----------



## Goritoes

I've watched 2 news channels reports so far, no mentioned of who the person is what is his religion/demands. Whoever it turns out, this is not the right way, the hostages must not be harmed as it will be a sin from Islamic point of view and it will create division among the community, I heard that the Rabbi is very friendly and active with Muslims in building relationships.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Goritoes said:


> I've watched 2 news channels reports so far, no mentioned of who the person is what is his religion/demands.











'Lady Al Qaeda,' the woman Texas synagogue hostage-taker wants freed


The man who took the Texas synagogue hostage demanded the freedom of Aafia Siddiqui, a known terrorist who is incarcerated at Carswell Air Force Base.



www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Goritoes

Norwegian said:


> 'Lady Al Qaeda,' the woman Texas synagogue hostage-taker wants freed
> 
> 
> The man who took the Texas synagogue hostage demanded the freedom of Aafia Siddiqui, a known terrorist who is incarcerated at Carswell Air Force Base.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Hmm, so the information coming to light now, well i hope he does not harm anyone and police apprehend him before any unfortunate incident happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Goritoes said:


> Hmm, so the information coming to light now, well i hope he does not harm anyone and police apprehend him before any unfortunate incident happens.


I hope so too. Israeli media reports their PM is closely monitoring the situation. God forbid if something goes wrong, it would be very bad for already strained Pakistan - US relations

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Chacha_Facebooka

Moron is gonna die at the hands of SWAT. This isn't the 80s anymore. He is gonna cause more issues for Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Norwegian said:


> I hope so too. Israeli media reports their PM is closely monitoring the situation. God forbid if something goes wrong, it would be very bad for Pakistan - US relations



Why Israeli PM monitoring the situation? this is a case of America with Americans involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falconless

Watch him leave in a body bag, what an idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Goritoes said:


> Why Israeli PM monitoring the situation? this is a case of America with Americans involved.


It could be that some of the hostages are Israelis visiting USA?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482463339385171970


----------



## Falconless

Norwegian said:


> It could be that some of the hostages are Israelis visiting USA?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482463339385171970


Now it’s just them trying to be the sole Jewish state and thus they try to highjack any situation involving Jewish people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Norwegian said:


> It could be that some of the hostages are Israelis visiting USA?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482463339385171970



Maybe but if not than its extremely bizarre that Israel PM is monitoring a domestic situation of America, if there is a situation in Israel regarding Christian or Muslim, every Muslim country should monitor ? I understand concerns, I mean right way is to call President or local authorities using the right channels but this is a bit weird to me. Well, lets hope no one is harmed and the man is apprehended soon. Last thing we as Muslims in US wants another crazy dude killing innocent civilians for the alleged wrongs of US govt/establishment/CIA/FBI etc .

I was thinking about moving to Dallas, and this is happening close to Dallas, Allah Khair kare.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TexasJohn

I just watched this on the evening news. Colleyville is in the same metroplex as me (DFW). They are still in negotiations..Pretty sad








Live updates: Hostage situation at synagogue in Colleyville, Texas


The FBI and Texas Department of Public Safety are assisting a hostage situation at the Congregation Beth Israel in Colleyville, Texas, according to police.




www.cnn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Goritoes said:


> Maybe but if not than its extremely bizarre that Israel PM is monitoring a domestic situation of America, if there is a situation in Israel regarding Christian or Muslim, every Muslim country should monitor ?


Yeah it's bizarre but Israel has a long history of interventions when Jews in any country are in grave danger because it's the only Jewish State in the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

More fake DRAMAS !! Great !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

ARMalik said:


> More fake DRAMAS !! Great !


Fake? How?


----------



## Goritoes

Norwegian said:


> Yeah it's bizarre but Israel has a long history of interventions when Jews in any country are in grave danger because it's the only Jewish State in the world!



As i said I understand their concerns but Jews are safe and secure in USA, and they are doing far better than other religious minorities, such close monitoring will open doors for conspiracy theorists and people who would try to politicized or give another color to this incident. So far it looks like, if the man is indeed Afia Siddiqui's brother, then his motivation could be for his sister which is understandable, but his ways are wrong. Jews did not capture his sister, and specially those who are hostage right now has nothing to do with his sister and her case, so harming anyone of them will be extremely wrong from worldly and Islamic prospect.


TexasJohn said:


> I just watched this on the evening news. Colleyville is in the same metroplex as me (DFW). They are still in negotiations..Pretty sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live updates: Hostage situation at synagogue in Colleyville, Texas
> 
> 
> The FBI and Texas Department of Public Safety are assisting a hostage situation at the Congregation Beth Israel in Colleyville, Texas, according to police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



I heard on CNN that this area has a decent population of Muslims, and Jews specially this Rabbi is very active in building Bridges among the community, Its sad to see such a incident happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

Norwegian said:


> Fake? How?



Just like "Struggle for Democracy" which appears to pop up in different countries unannounced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Norwegian said:


> So Muslims are their own worst enemies again? 😢



Not Muslims, again we can not Generalize them as a single community because we are not. This is an act of an individual who is motivated for his sister (Allegedly) but his actions has nothing to do with the community nor religion. So lets not go there at all, As a Muslim myself and many would call me fundamentalist my concerns right now are with Jewish people as they right now in danger from a person who is at wrong, and they (Jews) are among the collective ummah Rasool Allah has extended safety and protection, so I want them safe whether they are in America or Israel or any Muslim country, Same logic for any religious minority.

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

Norwegian said:


> So Muslims are their own worst enemies again? 😢


Have we learned nothing from the past few decades. This guy does not represent Muslims. Should the guy that killed the Burger King worker in Harlem last weekend represent all Jamaicans, NO. Just like the Burger King killer that had his own diluted vendetta against Burger King and white people, the actions of this guy are his own.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

ARMalik said:


> Just like "Struggle for Democracy" which appears to pop up in different countries unannounced.


Not sure how that is relevant to the current hostage situation 








Hostages freed after standoff at Texas synagogue, gunman dead


Officials say hostage-taker sought the release of Aafia Siddiqui, a Pakistani scientist who is serving jail term in US.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Falconless

ARMalik said:


> More fake DRAMAS !! Great !


Stop watching Haqaaqat TV, it isn’t healthy for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Norwegian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482481225545793542
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482457759358537728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas synagogue hostages freed, British gunman dead
> 
> 
> After 11-hour standoff, three remaining hostages, including Congregation Beth Israel's Rabbi Charlie Cytron-Walker, were released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Beny Karachun @sammuel @Trango Towers @Titanium100 @Areesh @Zarvan @KAL-EL @dani191 @El Sidd


I don't think she has a brother.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Zarvan said:


> I don't think she has a brother.


Hmm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482453200359903237


----------



## Maula Jatt

Norwegian said:


> Hmm
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482453200359903237


its really stupid that FBI let him do that (cause they should/would have surveillance on this dude? or is this too much to ask)
Isn't there a registry that can stop people from buying weapons? 
why wasn't he on that list?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TexasJohn

ARMalik said:


> Just like "Struggle for Democracy" which appears to pop up in different countries unannounced.


What does your theory have to do with this situation, to label it "fake"?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Sainthood 101 said:


> its really stupid that FBI let him do that (cause they should/would have surveillance on this dude? or is this too much to ask)
> Isn't there a registry that can stop people from buying weapons?
> why wasn't he on that list?


Good question. Each year there are many school shootings in US. But they still don't / can't change their gun laws because of their weird constitution where they are allowed to bear arms freely





Right to keep and bear arms in the United States - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TexasJohn

Sainthood 101 said:


> its really stupid that FBI let him do that (cause they should/would have surveillance on this dude? or is this too much to ask)
> Isn't there a registry that can stop people from buying weapons?
> why wasn't he on that list?


Sadly the FBI is not the crack crimefighting outfit they used to be. Nowadays they are more of a politicized, incompetent bunch of buffoons. Yes, there is a database that is queried every time someone wants to buy a firearm. You can see for yourself how good it is

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Norwegian

TexasJohn said:


> Sadly the FBI is not the crack crimefighting outfit they used to be. Nowadays they are more of a politicized, incompetent bunch of buffoons. Yes, there is a database that is queried every time someone wants to buy a firearm. You can see for yourself how good it is


Can't you guys change the constitution and thus gun laws to end extra ordinary gun violence and crime in your country?





Right to keep and bear arms in the United States - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Maula Jatt

Norwegian said:


> Can't you guys change the constitution and thus gun laws to end extra ordinary gun violence and crime in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right to keep and bear arms in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


NO!!! STOP!!! 
no one wants to change this part of constitution, its a a net positive 
its much Better to fix the incompetency of law enforcement than look for blame game imo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TexasJohn

Norwegian said:


> Can't you guys change the constitution and thus gun laws to end extra ordinary gun violence and crime in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right to keep and bear arms in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


I am not for changing the constitution. It has worked well for over 200+ years. If only existing laws relating to guns can be implemented in a sincere way, that would go a long way. I myself own guns, and a concealed carry permit, that requires an extensive background check. It's like having a car insurance - you hope and pray you will never need it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Zarvan said:


> I don't think she has a brother.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482476540399132680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Wish this can be safely settled and everyone safe! Never heard of Aafia Siddiqui before but now find her case complicated, tens of thousands people rallied in support of her release, was she being setup by the US?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482525094194855938

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falconless

Norwegian said:


> Can't you guys change the constitution and thus gun laws to end extra ordinary gun violence and crime in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right to keep and bear arms in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


They treat their constitution as the world of god and not a practical legal framework that should be adapted to meet the needs of modern society.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

It's time for Pakistan gov to intervene and get Aafia Siddiqi out. Let's see if PTI can walk the talk.Pakistan has had many opportunities to make a deal but the people who sold her are afraid of the truth coming out. If Aafia was white she would have been out long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akramishaqkhan

Any who thinks Aafia S., is some sort of saint or wrong place wrong time, know little about her case. Where she is is exactly where she needs to be. And if this story is accurate her idiot brother has not helped her case one bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

If this is true, then the brother is a cursed idiot.

There is no hope for Aafia Siddiqui. That is another lost case.

The brother screwed up his life big time. Have fun being thrashed in USA jails.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khansaheeb

akramishaqkhan said:


> Any who thinks Aafia S., is some sort of saint or wrong place wrong time, know little about her case. Where she is is exactly where she needs to be. And if this story is accurate her idiot brother has not helped her case one bit.


He did what any brother would do in desperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

khansaheeb said:


> He did what any brother would do in desperation.


He is not her biological brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Norwegian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482476540399132680


She sure is becoming costly for the US and as a martyr could be much much higher .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SuperStar20

Hostage taker is a pakistani?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wood

What is Pakistan's stated position on the case against this woman? Does Government of Pakistan want her back? If yes, then have they made any diplomatic efforts to get her back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akramishaqkhan

khansaheeb said:


> He did what any brother would do in desperation.


If my sister was a courier for Al-Qaeda involved in some deep bullshit, hitching her wagon with Jehadi nut jobs living in a make belief world of God inspired self righteousness, after my parents invested their time and resources to have her educated in the best schools and universities - I would have nothing to do with her. She in my books would have transgressed against everything dear, her parents, her family, her country, her humanity and even her God by consorting with Khwarijs. Sorry for being blunt. But Pakistanis need to stop being the idiot emotional tools for everyone, who walk in with the placard Muslim ( especially when that Muslim group kills our own citizens and rejects the National construct of a country called Pakistan). The same way I refuse to get triggered by the West for the so called Uigher issue, I refuse to get triggered by the likes of Aafia. They reaped exactly what they sowed. Yes it is sad to see a life thrown away, but that is the extent of my pity for her and her brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## MultaniGuy

Wood said:


> What is Pakistan's stated position on the case against this woman? Does Government of Pakistan want her back? If yes, then have they made any diplomatic efforts to get her back?


Personally we couldn't give a damn for Aafia Siddiqui.

She really is not our problem. Apparently USA does not want to release her. She is another lost cause.

Time to move on in our lives now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CatSultan

Goritoes said:


> I was thinking about moving to Dallas, and this is happening close to Dallas, Allah Khair kare.


I'm here and it's nice. There are some shootings but you just need to shoot first. That happens a lot and doesn't get reported on the news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

SuperStar20 said:


> Hostage taker is a pakistani?


Identity not confirmed but he appears to be


Wood said:


> What is Pakistan's stated position on the case against this woman? Does Government of Pakistan want her back? If yes, then have they made any diplomatic efforts to get her back?


Americans don't trust Pakistan's judicial system. If she is returned under some deal, Pakistani authorities would most certainly violate the terms in future

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Goritoes

CatSultan said:


> I'm here and it's nice. There are some shootings but you just need to shoot first. That happens a lot and doesn't get reported on the news



bro, can you start a PM ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wood

MultaniGuy said:


> Personally we couldn't give a damn for Aafia Siddiqui.
> 
> She really is not our problem. Apparently USA does not want to release her. She is another lost cause.
> 
> Time to move on in our lives now.


It is not a question of personal opinion. I'm curious about the official position of the Pakistani state in the matter. If she is a citizen of Pakistan, then the state has a moral obligation to fight for her release. She could be tried in Pakistan and then sent to prison upon conviction there.

You may remember the case of Omar Khadr in Canada. Canadian government ended up paying a huge unpopular penalty for not staying true to its constitutional obligation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chacha_Facebooka

khansaheeb said:


> She sure is becoming costly for the US and as a martyr could be much much higher .


Not really. But definitely for Muslim Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Wood said:


> It is not a question of personal opinion. I'm curious about the official position of the Pakistani state in the matter. If she is a citizen of Pakistan, then the state has a moral obligation to fight for her release. She could be tried in Pakistan and then sent to prison upon conviction there.
> 
> You may remember the case of Omar Khadr in Canada. Canadian government ended up paying a huge unpopular penalty for not staying true to its constitutional obligation.


Why should we care about her? Why did she get involved in the fray in the war in Afghanistan?

She only has herself to blame.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ARMalik

TexasJohn said:


> What does your theory have to do with this situation, to label it "fake"?



*They are BOTH "Made-up aka Orchestrated aka Staged". And I can guarantee you 100% that NOTHING will happen to the hostages, they will be FINE.*

You fellows still have not learnt your lessons. Ignorance is bliss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Wood

MultaniGuy said:


> Why should we care about her? Why did she get involved in the fray in the war in Afghanistan?
> 
> She only has herself to blame.


That is not how legal constitutional obligations work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SuperStar20

ARMalik said:


> *They are BOTH "Made-up aka Orchestrated aka Staged". And I can guarantee you 100% that NOTHING will happen to the hostages, they will be FINE.*
> 
> You fellows still have not learnt your lessons. Ignorance is bliss.



Can you explain the reason? why do they have to stage this Hostage situation. This kind of comment you should avoid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

Wood said:


> That is not how legal constitutional obligations work


The government of Pakistan has no obligation to protect Aafia Siddiqui.

She is not our problem. Take your crap somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## GumNaam

SuperStar20 said:


> Can you explain the reason? why do they have to stage this Hostage situation. This kind of comment you should avoid.


maybe they have indian advisors!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Flight of falcon

Aafia is not PTI/IK/Pakistan’s problem or responsibility. She went for Jihad to Afghanistan so now she needs to serve her time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MultaniGuy

Flight of falcon said:


> Aafia is not PTI/IK/Pakistan’s problem or responsibility. She went for Jihad to Afghanistan so now she needs to serve her time.


Exactly my point. She fvcked up her life. Her life, her problem.

We Pakistanis want to steer away from problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flight of falcon

If every criminal crook and murderer with Muslims name deserve our support then good luck to all of us .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Norwegian

MultaniGuy said:


> Exactly my point. She fvcked up her life. Her life, her problem.
> 
> We Pakistanis want to steer away from problems.





Flight of falcon said:


> If every criminal crook and murderer with Muslims name deserve our support then good luck to all of us .


Good news 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482515511074242561

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falconless

ARMalik said:


> *They are BOTH "Made-up aka Orchestrated aka Staged". And I can guarantee you 100% that NOTHING will happen to the hostages, they will be FINE.*
> 
> You fellows still have not learnt your lessons. Ignorance is bliss.


Stop watching Haqeeqat TV

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Jaansher

Aafia Siddiqui was a dual national, she studied in the United States and obtained a PhD in neuroscience. Pakistan has nothing to do with her since she was US citizen of Pakistani origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## SaadH

Aafia Siddiqui was convicted of attempted murder of a US soldier while she as an emaciated five foot woman weighing less than a 100 pounds and allegedly lunged at a US soldier and tried to grab his rifle. This is while she was being held at CIA black site at the Bagram Airbase in Afghanistan. 

How she got there in the first place is the real question. She was kidnapped outside of her Karachi home by ISI doing their masters and mai baaps in CIA's bidding and sold to Americans, who then renditioned her to Afghanistan along with three of her children, one of whom died in captivity.

If she was such a dangerous terrorist, how come she wasn't convicted of such terrorism.

Her story and swift trial came up only after Yvonne Ridley made a lot of cue and cry in the media of a lady being held captive at Bagram as reported by many detainees and lo and behold she was produced in court and frivolous charges against were filed and she was duly convicted.

And our landy kay liberals and their sicular degenerate leader Mushy celebrated as if they had put the biggest terrorist in history behind bars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

SaadH said:


> Aafia Siddiqui was convicted of attempted murder of a US soldier while she as an emaciated five foot woman weighing less than a 100 pounds and allegedly lunged at a US soldier and tried to grab his rifle. This is while she was being held at CIA black site at the Bagram Airbase in Afghanistan.
> 
> How she got there in the first place is the real question. She was kidnapped outside of her Karachi home by ISI doing their masters and mai baaps in CIA's bidding and sold to Americans, who then renditioned her to Afghanistan along with three of her children, one of whom died in captivity.
> 
> If she was such a dangerous terrorist, how come she wasn't convicted of such terrorism.
> 
> Her story and swift trial came up only after Yvonne Ridley made a lot of cue and cry in the media of a lady being held captive at Bagram as reported by many detainees and lo and behold she was produced in court and frivolous charges against were filed and she was duly convicted.
> 
> And our landy kay liberals and their sicular degenerate leader Mushy celebrated as if they had put the biggest terrorist in history behind bars.


Personally I think Musharraf did the right thing. Those were desperate times back in 2001. Back then Pakistan was a much weaker country. I wouldn't make a judgment.
*How hard our ancestors worked to get this far.* Also Pakistan was threatened to be bombed back to the Stone age.

APML or Musharraf's political party, I would vote for him over IK.

But Musharraf is sick at the moment and is a old man now.
Musharraf was a better leader than Nawaz Sharif and Bhutto family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Jaansher said:


> Aafia Siddiqui was a dual national, she studied in the United States and obtained a PhD in neuroscience. Pakistan has nothing to do with her since she was US citizen of Pakistani origin.



I don't think she was ever a US citizen. Some of her children are though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PradoTLC

Norwegian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482481225545793542
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482457759358537728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas synagogue hostages freed, British gunman dead
> 
> 
> After 11-hour standoff, three remaining hostages, including Congregation Beth Israel's Rabbi Charlie Cytron-Walker, were released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Beny Karachun @sammuel @Trango Towers @Titanium100 @Areesh @Zarvan @KAL-EL @dani191 @El Sidd




even if she was not a terrorist... people will now believe she is now... if you behave like one or your associates you effectively become one by association

what a fool this guy is ... two wrongs dont make one right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Falconless said:


> Now it’s just them trying to be the sole Jewish state and thus they try to highjack any situation involving Jewish people.


It's obvious, Israel is the protector of Jewish people all around the world, it isn't limited to protecting Israelis.
Ethiopian Jews for example, were rescued from Ethiopia and were granted Israeli citizenship.


Norwegian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482481225545793542
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482457759358537728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas synagogue hostages freed, British gunman dead
> 
> 
> After 11-hour standoff, three remaining hostages, including Congregation Beth Israel's Rabbi Charlie Cytron-Walker, were released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Beny Karachun @sammuel @Trango Towers @Titanium100 @Areesh @Zarvan @KAL-EL @dani191 @El Sidd


At this point just arrest the whole family.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

terrorist family in her true colors

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

MultaniGuy said:


> Why should we care about her? Why did she get involved in the fray in the war in Afghanistan?
> 
> She only has herself to blame.


How do you know she was involved?


MultaniGuy said:


> Why should we care about her? Why did she get involved in the fray in the war in Afghanistan?
> 
> She only has herself to blame.


How do you know she was involved?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

khansaheeb said:


> How do you know she was involved?
> 
> How do you know she was involved?


I don't know, but she is not the Government of Pakistan's responsibility.

We have nothing to do with her. Why should we care? She is a lost cause now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akramishaqkhan

SaadH said:


> Aafia Siddiqui was convicted of attempted murder of a US soldier while she as an emaciated five foot woman weighing less than a 100 pounds and allegedly lunged at a US soldier and tried to grab his rifle. This is while she was being held at CIA black site at the Bagram Airbase in Afghanistan.
> 
> How she got there in the first place is the real question. She was kidnapped outside of her Karachi home by ISI doing their masters and mai baaps in CIA's bidding and sold to Americans, who then renditioned her to Afghanistan along with three of her children, one of whom died in captivity.
> 
> If she was such a dangerous terrorist, how come she wasn't convicted of such terrorism.
> 
> Her story and swift trial came up only after Yvonne Ridley made a lot of cue and cry in the media of a lady being held captive at Bagram as reported by many detainees and lo and behold she was produced in court and frivolous charges against were filed and she was duly convicted.
> 
> And our landy kay liberals and their sicular degenerate leader Mushy celebrated as if they had put the biggest terrorist in history behind bars.



Really. And who told you this?
Saad bhai I agree the whole "grabbing the AK" stuff is a bit far fetched. But Aafia is no saint picked up while going to Jummah bazaar in Karachi. What annoys me is why the Pakistani state does not come out with the truth of who Aafia is and her shenanigans. This is the sort of stuff that weakens the state. Total BS by the Pakistani state to just shut up and look like a fool from both ends. Imran bhai of PTI was harping about Aafia if you remember before he became PM. Why do you think he is so quiet?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SQ8

The terrorist is dead - piece of shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## untitled

https://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/crime/article257360862.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

SQ8 said:


> The terrorist is dead - piece of shit.



They killed him? I hope he didn't killed anyone at the temple

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

Norwegian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482481225545793542
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482457759358537728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas synagogue hostages freed, British gunman dead
> 
> 
> After 11-hour standoff, three remaining hostages, including Congregation Beth Israel's Rabbi Charlie Cytron-Walker, were released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Beny Karachun @sammuel @Trango Towers @Titanium100 @Areesh @Zarvan @KAL-EL @dani191 @El Sidd


He will be killed and she will again pay the price of this moron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Goritoes said:


> They killed him? I hope he didn't killed anyone at the temple


No
Thankfully - but prepare for a month of backlash because of that human excrement. Very likely he was a Pakistani.. so worse for us

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

Falconless said:


> Stop watching Haqeeqat TV



No one is asking you to respond to my post. So shut your PIE-HOLE and be on your way

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

SQ8 said:


> No
> Thankfully - but prepare for a month of backlash because of that human excrement. Very likely he was a Pakistani.. so worse for us


this will affect other pakistanis

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Goritoes

SQ8 said:


> No
> Thankfully - but prepare for a month of backlash because of that human excrement. Very likely he was a Pakistani.. so worse for us



Yaar ek tu yeh bari problem hai, just when we are getting relaxed over that in a long time no Pakistani or Muslim were involved in anything bad, suddenly something happen and then we become news  but at least no one died which is good.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SQ8

Goritoes said:


> Yaar ek tu yeh bari problem hai, just when we are getting relaxed over that in a long time no Pakistani or Muslim were involved in anything bad, suddenly something happen and then we become news  but at least no one died which is good.


Doesn’t matter - now there will be the whole background on Aafia Siddiqui and how all Pakistanis revere her because they are all terrorists

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Sad Sad:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

ARMalik said:


> *They are BOTH "Made-up aka Orchestrated aka Staged". And I can guarantee you 100% that NOTHING will happen to the hostages, they will be FINE.*
> 
> You fellows still have not learnt your lessons. Ignorance is bliss.



I'm sure you love living in your own ignorance. Yes, the hostages are ok but the suspect is dead.









Texas Synagogue Hostages Freed After Hours Long Standoff [UPDATED]


A gunman has taken a rabbi and three others hostage at a synagogue in Colleyville, TX on January 15.




jewishjournal.com




A gunman held a rabbi and three others hostage at a synagogue in Colleyville, TX on January 15 for nearly 12 hours before being killed by law enforcement. All of the hostages were freed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I'm sure you love living in your own ignorance.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/01/15/texas-synagogue-hostages/


Please don't mind him, we have a huge inbreeding and stunted growth problem

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## khansaheeb

MultaniGuy said:


> I don't know, but she is not the Government of Pakistan's responsibility.
> 
> We have nothing to do with her. Why should we care? She is a lost cause now.


I don't hear Western govs/people talking about their citizens like that, why do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I'm sure you love living in your own ignorance. Yes, the hostages are ok but the suspect is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostages Rescued Safely, Suspect Dies in Texas Synagogue Standoff
> 
> 
> Gov. Greg Abbott said on Twitter that “all hostages are out alive and safe.” The standoff began earlier Saturday while the synagogue was livestreaming a service on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



Killed by SWAT or self inflicted?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

akramishaqkhan said:


> Really. And who told you this?
> Saad bhai I agree the whole "grabbing the AK" stuff is a bit far fetched. But Aafia is no saint picked up while going to Jummah bazaar in Karachi. What annoys me is why the Pakistani state does not come out with the truth of who Aafia is and her shenanigans. This is the sort of stuff that weakens the state. Total BS by the Pakistani state to just shut up and look like a fool from both ends. Imran bhai of PTI was harping about Aafia if you remember before he became PM. Why do you think he is so quiet?


She is a victim in the war of terror between people and nations, no doubt about it. I doubt an MIT Post Doc would be able to do the things she was jailed for. A small 5'4" woman towered by big US soldiers under interrogation would grab a gun, how preposterous can it get. She wouldn't even know how to get the safety catch off. Since when have Soldiers had guns in interrogation room and stacked them up against a wall in close proximity to a prisoner ?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Oldman1 said:


> Killed by SWAT or self inflicted?


Swat


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Norwegian said:


> Swat


Good riddance, now make his whole family disappear

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Oldman1 said:


> Killed by SWAT or self inflicted?



They aren't saying much. It was some FBI Hostage Rescue team so I'm guessing they shoot first and ask questions later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Hamartia Antidote said:


> They aren't saying much.


They haven't named the suspect too


----------



## khansaheeb

MultaniGuy said:


> Personally I think Musharraf did the right thing. Those were desperate times back in 2001. Back then Pakistan was a much weaker country. I wouldn't make a judgment.
> *How hard our ancestors worked to get this far.* Also Pakistan was threatened to be bombed back to the Stone age.
> 
> APML or Musharraf's political party, I would vote for him over IK.
> 
> But Musharraf is sick at the moment and is a old man now.
> Musharraf was a better leader than Nawaz Sharif and Bhutto family.


Desperate people do desperate crimes, so who is going to pay for it? People were sold by some corrupts in the agencies for green cards and dollars and Aafia Siddiqi was dragged into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Riz

Norwegian said:


> They haven't named the suspect too


Allah kary Pakistani na ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Warking

Norwegian said:


> It could be that some of the hostages are Israelis visiting USA?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482463339385171970


Ah another Israeli Shazish. BTW why do we even have an Israeli here?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## khansaheeb

Reichsmarschall said:


> Good riddance, now make his whole family disappear


Seems like your intelligence has disappeared. Funny thing is that even though she was a US citizen the British called her Paksitani:-
"The hostage-taker was also heard demanding the release of Aafia Siddiqui, a Pakistani neuroscientist who is currently serving an 86-year prison term in the US, law enforcement officials told local media."

If she was white she would never have been called a native of their country of origin.


Norwegian said:


> They haven't named the suspect too


It takes time to contrive a new name and identity and history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

akramishaqkhan said:


> The same way I refuse to get triggered by the West for the so called Uigher issue,


Is not Uigher issue a real one??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

khansaheeb said:


> Seems like your intelligence has disappeared. Funny thing is that even though she was a US citizen the British called her Paksitani:-
> "The hostage-taker was also heard demanding the release of Aafia Siddiqui, a Pakistani neuroscientist who is currently serving an 86-year prison term in the US, law enforcement officials told local media."
> 
> If she was white she would never have been called a native of their country of origin.
> 
> It takes time to contrive a new name and identity and history.


Afia is a terrorists who is serving the time for involvement in terrorist activities. There is no yahood sazish in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Warking

Falconless said:


> Stop watching Haqeeqat TV


Stop watching CNN

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Reichsmarschall said:


> Afia is a terrorists who is serving the time for involvement in terrorist activities. There is no yahood sazish in this.


She was not jailed for terrorism but for the alleged attempt to kill her abductors. So please get your facts right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## akramishaqkhan

Reichsmarschall said:


> Afia is a terrorists who is serving the time for involvement in terrorist activities. There is no yahood sazish in this.


It is amazing how some Pakistanis will grab on a thread and twig and build a whole fanciful story.

Aafia was no lamb, she was a know Jehadi (even prior to her incarceration) consorting person to PK Intel agencies, who at the minimum acted as a courier if not worse. She was not picked up in Pakistan, but in Afghanistan (there is only a small doubt on this one).
The only thing that smacks wrong to me is that: she travelled on her PK passport (but was a dual US national), and hence should have been afforded Pakistan Consul Access. Unfortunately in those days nobody cared about any of those sort of legalities. PK did not make a stink about the issue which they could have, but I doubt it would have made any difference. And her interrogation was likely not a walk in the park (and likely illegal), as in I would not put mental/physical torture beyond the realm. Arresting and jailing her for her interrogation antics (the AK grab) was also more about expediency than any measure of reality. But to say that she was not a raving lunatic Jehadi is WRONG! Even she would not say that, and her court ravings throughout the case, speak to her leanings.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Warking

Beny Karachun said:


> It's obvious, Israel is the protector of Jewish people all around the world, it isn't limited to protecting Israelis.
> Ethiopian Jews for example, were rescued from Ethiopia and were granted Israeli citizenship.
> 
> At this point just arrest the whole family.


Open your Torah and read what it says about homosexuality and Liberalism as well as ethnic cleansing. Israel is far from Jewish in my eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

Sister of 'Lady al Qaeda': 'We want no violence in Aafia's name' | CNN


The sister of a Pakistani prisoner described as the "poster girl" for Islamic jihad has urged ISIS hostage-takers to let their captives go.




www.cnn.com






Karachi, Pakistan CNN — 
The sister of a Pakistani prisoner described as the “poster girl” for Islamic jihad has urged ISIS hostage-takers to let their captives go.

Speaking exclusively to CNN from her home in Karachi, Pakistan, the sister of Dr. Aaifa Siddiqui said the jailed neuroscientist’s family wanted “no violence in Aafia’s name.”

“I’m Aafia’s sister. We’re Aafia’s family. And we speak on her behalf as well. We want no violence in Aafia’s name. Our whole struggle has been one that is dignified that is peaceful that is legal,” Fowzia Siddiqui said.

A jury in New York convicted Aafia Siddiqui on seven charges, including attempted murder and armed assault on U.S. officers, in 2010. No one was wounded in the incident. She is serving her 86-year sentence at a facility in Texas.

At the time of the 2008 shooting, Siddiqui was in police custody after being arrested outside the Ghazni governor’s compound in Afghanistan. She was said to be acting suspiciously and found to be carrying “numerous documents describing the creation of explosives, chemical weapons, and other weapons involving biological material and radiological agents,” according to court documents. 


The papers included descriptions of various U.S. landmarks and military assets, excerpts from the “Anarchist’s Arsenal,” and a number of chemical substances in bottles and glass jars, the documents said.

*Terror links?*

Siddiqui has never been charged with a terror-related offence, though U.S. authorities made the link long before her capture. In 2004, she was placed on an FBI alert list as a sought-after al Qaeda member.



Her family has insisted she has no ties to terror.

“There is no connection with al Qaeda, the Taliban or any terrorist organization. She wasn’t even charged with terrorism,” Fowzia said.

However, Saddiqui’s name has recently appeared on documents purportedly from Islamic militants in Syria. A letter sent to the family of U.S. journalist James Foley, before video of his beheading surfaced this month, said the U.S. government had been given “many chances” to negotiate for his release. It singled out Siddiqui by name.

“We have also offered prisoner exchanges to free the Muslims currently in your detention like our sister Dr Afia Sidiqqi (sic), however you proved very quickly to us that this is NOT what you are interested in,” the email said, which was published in full on the GlobalPost website.


“When I hear these things, like Lady al Qaeda –I don’t even want to repeat that word – and you know, it hurts. It really hurts.”

Deborah Scroggins, the author of “Wanted Women,” said Siddiqui had become a cause de celebre for followers of jihad.

“She is an icon, she is the poster girl for jihad, a rallying point … she’s not just any woman, she is the premier symbol of the Muslim woman in distress,” she said.

*Conflicting accounts*

Fowzia, an accomplished clinical neurologist who trained at Harvard Medical School, said her family had suffered tremendously since Aafia vanished with her three young children in March 2003.

She had just finished her thesis in cognitive neuroscience, and had left the family home to go to Islamabad, but never arrived. The youngest child was just six months old.

“It’s as if she had fallen off the surface of the Earth … I can’t tell you how painful it was not knowing. You know if someone dies then you have a closure. Here, there was no closure,” Fowzia said.

Five years of rumor and false leads ended in 2008 when news emerged that Aafia was in U.S. custody, accused of crimes for which she was later imprisoned.

Prosecutors said Siddiqui shot at two FBI special agents, a U.S. Army warrant officer, an Army captain and military interpreters while she was being held unsecured at an Afghan facility on July 18, 2008. The warrant officer returned fire, shooting her in the torso, according to court documents.

Her family said the official version of events was wrong.

“She was in custody. How could she in custody snatch a rifle, or even pick up a rifle from six armed U.S. marshals, one woman?” she asked. “I mean, these are U.S. Marshalls, FBI agents trained in weaponry, how could she? It just doesn’t make sense.”

*Calls for release*

Fowzia said her sister was the victim of the “war on terror,” that she said had created an atmosphere of fear and prejudice against Muslims.


“It’s like they are labeled guilty and not even given a proper chance to prove their innocence, and a similar kind of thing happened with my sister,” she said.

She said a lot of a misinformation had created a false impression of a woman who had wanted to use her degree to improve education in Pakistan. The family claims Aafia was never married to the nephew of 9/11 mastermind Khalid Sheikh Muhammad, as had been widely reported.

A online petition to the White House seeking Aafia’s release has received more than 100,000 signatures over several weeks, and her family is currently seeking her release on appeal.

“Aafia should be released, but not for ransom, not in exchange, not for other people that are kidnapped by extremists, no. She should be released because that is the right thing to do,” Fowzia said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

There is more to Afia's story that meets the eye, we know she tried to kill a FBI agent and try to grab rifle of a US personnel but does that get her that long 84 year old sentence ? I also I was reading that even ISIS tries to negotiate her release using a Journalist who was later executed by ISIS, I mean why is she that important that US let a hostage die but did not release her when in Past US did released several Taliban hardcore fighters and commanders as hostage exchange, what is that about her that US is not even entertaining the talks on her release? anyone knows the full aspect of her story ? @SQ8 @HRK

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## AZMwi

just another false flag stunt to justify afia's imprisonment

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I'm sure you love living in your own ignorance. Yes, the hostages are ok but the suspect is dead.



Of course the hostages are OK. I told you this hours ago that no matter what, *the hostages will BE FINE *!!! And how would I KNOW THIS????   

...... just like this.


*Former police chief admits Spanish Secret Services (CNI) were behind jihadist attacks in Barcelona Aug2017*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480947545836765186

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Goritoes said:


> There is more to Afia's story that meets the eye, we know she tried to kill a FBI agent and try to grab rifle of a US personnel but does that get her that long 84 year old sentence ? I also I was reading that even ISIS tries to negotiate her release using a Journalist who was later executed by ISIS, I mean why is she that important that US let a hostage die but did not release her when in Past US did released several Taliban hardcore fighters and commanders as hostage exchange, what is that about her that US is not even entertaining the talks on her release? anyone knows the full aspect of her story ? @SQ8 @HRK



Her husband tells some part of the story .


AZMwi said:


> just another false flag stunt to justify afia's imprisonment



Lol


----------



## SecularNationalist

Imran Khan said:


> terrorist family in her true colors


They are indeed a terrorist and meet the definition of being a terrorist. But the irony is the world never question those who made such terrorists and their evil acts which forces people to act like savages. To every action there is a reaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khanate

Kudos to the SWAT team for their response!





ARMalik said:


> Of course the hostages are OK. I told you this hours ago that no matter what, *the hostages will BE FINE *!!! And how would I KNOW THIS????
> 
> ...... just like this.
> 
> 
> *Former police chief admits Spanish Secret Services (CNI) were behind jihadist attacks in Barcelona Aug2017*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480947545836765186





False flags are carried out regularly.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

SecularNationalist said:


> They are indeed a terrorist and meet the definition of being a terrorist. But the irony is the world never question those who made such terrorists and their evil acts which forces people to act like savages. To every action there is a reaction.


There is no excuse or justification to attack innocent people and civilians anywhere in the world, by anyone. Period. No but, but, but.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IbnAbdullah

Salaam



Reichsmarschall said:


> Good riddance, now make his whole family disappear




Is punishing innocent family members of criminals part of Western superior culture or our inferior culture?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Goritoes

GHALIB said:


> Her husband tells some part of the story .
> 
> 
> Lol



I think there more to her story than official version from both sides.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

IbnAbdullah said:


> Salaam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is punishing innocent family members of criminals part of West superior culture or our inferior culture?


It is impossible that families don't know what their son/brother is up to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Goritoes said:


> They killed him? I hope he didn't killed anyone at the temple



Everyone was safe and not having rt thankfully.... But will suffer mental trauma


Reichsmarschall said:


> It is impossible that families don't know what their son/brother is up to.



Says a 2 year old baby sister of a terrorist?... at what age will you start killing the sisters and brothers of terrorist?... 7... 12... 13... What age will you shoot them?

Even Hitler's relatives weren't considered guilty... But thet should have been hung I guess...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Falconless

Warking said:


> Stop watching CNN


Stop watching American media and Haqeeqat TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Some Pakistanis on here have no honour or self respect 

No wonder that CIA operative who ran over Pakistanis payed dollars was released during mushraf era

did you torture him or rape him nah, gave him teas 5 star treatment while in your custody

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Clutch said:


> Everyone was safe and not having rt thankfully.... But will suffer mental trauma



Yep, But I heard the official response it seems he did not intend to harm people, but still if he carries a weapon and threat people then yes it will cause some mental trauma for the people. I wonder if this man was afia's actual brother or some dude who claims to be the brother?


----------



## khansaheeb

akramishaqkhan said:


> It is amazing how some Pakistanis will grab on a thread and twig and build a whole fanciful story.
> 
> Aafia was not lamb, she was a know Jehadi (even prior to her incarceration) consorting person to PK Intel agencies, who at the minimum acted as a courier if not worse. She was not picked up in Pakistan, but in Afghanistan (there is only a small doubt on this one).
> The only thing that smacks wrong to me is that: she travelled on her PK passport (but was a dual US national), and hence should have been afforded Pakistan Consul Access. Unfortunately in those days nobody cared about any of those sort of legalities. PK did not make a stink about the issue which they could have, but I doubt it would have made any difference. And her interrogation was likely not a walk in the park (and likely illegal), as in I would not put mental/physical torture beyond the realm. Arresting and jailing her for her interrogation antics (the AK grab) was also more about expediency than any measure of reality. But to say that she was not a raving lunatic Jehadi is WRONG! Even she would not say that, and her court ravings throughout the case, speak to her leanings.


According to Yvonne Ridley other prisoners held at Bagram reported to her that a woman was repeatedly raped and tortured by Guards at Bagram and that is when Yvonne got involved about prisoner 650 who turned out to be Aafia Siddiqi and that is when the can of worms was opened. It seems to cover their crimes the guards fabricated a cover story to shut her up even to the extent of shooting her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Goritoes said:


> Yep, But I heard the official response it seems he did not intend to harm people, but still if he carries a weapon and threat people then yes it will cause some mental trauma for the people. I wonder if this man was afia's actual brother or some dude who claims to be the brother?



Probably a nut who thinks he is her "Jihadi brother".... If he was white it would have been just COVID stress and hugs and kisses as his remedy...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Clutch said:


> Says a 2 year old baby sister of a terrorist?... at what age will you start killing the sisters and brothers of terrorist?... 12... 13... What age will you shoot them?


Please don't put too much stress on your pea sized brain


----------



## Warking

Falconless said:


> Stop watching American media and Haqeeqat TV


Lmao what did Haqeeqat TV do? Are they lying?


----------



## SIPRA

Episode has ended, it seems, but this thread will continue.


----------



## khansaheeb

Clutch said:


> Probably a nut who thinks he is her "Jihadi brother".... If he was white it would have been just COVID stress and hugs and kisses as his remedy...


or he just had a bad day.


----------



## Clutch

Reichsmarschall said:


> Please don't put too much stress on your pea sized brain


Asking you questions about your own statements isn't too stressful for me... You?


----------



## Maula Jatt

Warking said:


> Lmao what did Haqeeqat TV do? *Are they lying?*


Are you ok in the head mate? 🤣🤣
Or this is the standard iq level of my country men

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Warking

Sainthood 101 said:


> Are you ok in the head mate? 🤣🤣
> Or this is the standard iq level of my country men


Look who's talking 😂 Yea I don't fully trust them as they have had wrong reports but they have also given correct news as well. I dont trust any news agency


----------



## akramishaqkhan

Best way to watch Haqeeqat is:

100% entertainment like the WWE - it is not real wrestling.....but it does hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falconless

Warking said:


> Look who's talking 😂 Yea I don't fully trust them as they have had wrong reports but they have also given correct news as well. I dont trust any news agency



*Even a broken clock is right twice a day.*


----------



## Vapnope

A women married to alqaida top dog and was apprehended in Afghanistan however successive governments and most Pakistanis cry for her release and when West thinks that Pakistanis support terrorists then we think they are being unfair. 

We lost 70 thousand people to al qaida terrorists and some of Pakistanis still consider them their brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bleek

Pakistani government needs to put an end to this ongoing mystery regarding her actions. 

Publicly state her involvement, tell everyone she was a terrorist and end this. I doubt USA was picking up random Pakistani citizens for fun, they had clear connections to Afghanistan and terror groups.

You can actually find multiple interviews online of some people who were kidnapped by CIA/ISI. All of them had at least some connection to Afghanistan during 9/11 in a very suspicious way. Maybe some of them were innocent, and it was wrong place, wrong time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

kingQamaR said:


> *Some* Pakistanis on here have no honour or self respect


*Most. *

Reason is simple, most these spineless creatures are scared of getting on Western intelligence shit list. No one knows anything . Her kisi ko apni pari hy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brar

SecularNationalist said:


> Zionist scums like you belong in the gas chamber. Hitler left few scums like you so the world knows why he killed so many like you.


On a tread about jews being held as hostages in a synagog, possibly by a pakistani, your brain came to the conclusion that u should make fun of the holocaust. Good thinking, brain!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beny Karachun

Warking said:


> Open your Torah and read what it says about homosexuality and Liberalism as well as ethnic cleansing. Israel is far from Jewish in my eyes.


I don't support homosexuality nor liberalism, I support libertarianism. As long as gay people and the political left don't brainwash children into thinking about homosexuality and as a consequence turning gay I have no problem with that. 

Israel isn't a religious state, rules that were written thousands of years ago don't necessarily apply today. Israel is a state of Jews, that's the meaning of Jewish state. Not a state that runs strictly by Jewish laws. 

This is our land, if anyone ethnically cleansed anyone else it would be the Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingQamaR

Vapnope said:


> A women married to alqaida top dog and was apprehended in Afghanistan however successive governments and most Pakistanis cry for her release and when West thinks that Pakistanis support terrorists then we think they are being unfair.
> 
> We lost 70 thousand people to al qaida terrorists and some of Pakistanis still consider them their brothers.



why Did you join this war on terror on your own peoples for. And why was it’. A foreign power usa was bombing Pakistanis fata villages daily killing children and we stood by let it happen the drone operators who did it are walking freely in USA. And, what were we expecting to happen being a transit route to Nato for murder your fellow Muslim across the border. You think they’d not come for us!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Goritoes

I am not a Moderator but I think we should stay on topic.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bleek

kingQamaR said:


> why Did you join this war on terror on your own peoples for. And why was it’. A foreign power usa was bombing Pakistanis fata villages daily killing children and we stood by let it happen the drone operators who did it are walking freely in USA. And, what were we expecting to happen being a transit route to Nato for murder your fellow Muslim across the border. You think they’d not come for us!


It was the right thing to do


----------



## Vapnope

kingQamaR said:


> why Did you join this war on terror on your own peoples for. And why was it’. A foreign power usa was bombing Pakistanis fata villages daily killing children and we stood by let it happen the drone operators who did it are walking freely in USA. And, what were we expecting to happen being a transit route to Nato for murder your fellow Muslim across the border. You think they’d not come for us!


Do you consider Al qaida terrorists your brothers? If yes you are with the murderers of APS terrorists.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

send the jews packing now that they have their own country

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## HRK

Goritoes said:


> There is more to Afia's story that meets the eye, we know she tried to kill a FBI agent and try to grab rifle of a US personnel but does that get her that long 84 year old sentence ?
> anyone knows the full aspect of her story ? @SQ8 @HRK


as far I know this was a false case she was captured near Karsaz Shahrah-e-Faisal Karachi with her 2 children, when she was going to Airport for her departure to US but US declared her arrest from Afghanistan, secondly the case for which she was trialed is different then the story of the her involvement with some planned chemical (or other) terrorist attack in USA, these charges was never pressed against her in any court of law, also her arrest is falsely shown from Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Bleek said:


> Pakistani government needs to put an end to this ongoing mystery regarding her actions.
> Publicly state her involvement, tell everyone she was a terrorist and end this. I doubt USA was picking up random Pakistani citizens for fun, they had clear connections to Afghanistan and terror groups.
> You can actually find multiple interviews online of some people who were kidnapped by CIA/ISI. All of them had at least some connection to Afghanistan during 9/11 in a very suspicious way. Maybe some of them were innocent, and it was wrong place, wrong time.



Correct.
And unfortunately some innocent people were also grabbed in the process. There was a lot of chaos after 9/11 and Pakistan had indeed become a frontline state with no time to formulate policies and perhaps in the greatest threat to Pakistan's existence then ever before or since in Pakistan's history. We should remember a certain mullah (Sufi Mohammad?) had gathered thousands of people in the K-P province and let them to march into Afghanistan to fight the American forces shortly after America started the war against the Taliban after 9/11. He probably got those poor souls slaughtered!! Pakistan was full of such people, drunk from the 'victory' against the Soviets barely a decade before.

As for Aafia Siddique: From multiple accounts, she was indeed into shady things. Her sympathizers try to show her cute pic in graduation gown with some university as a background but you will also find her in very conservative clothes which her supporters don't show as much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

ARMalik said:


> Of course the hostages are OK. I told you this hours ago that no matter what, *the hostages will BE FINE *!!! And how would I KNOW THIS????
> 
> ...... just like this.



Well it then looks like some idiot got talked into getting himself killed for a short 3 day news bite. Too bad we can't talk all those flash mob shoplifters in California into doing the same thing. Apparently they are too smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TNT

Such incidents are bound to happen when u illegally detain a women and dnt give proof. There will always be ppl who will take it as a revenge and innocent ppl will end up dead. 
Its also weird how the zionist PM is making it turn into a religious issue. He may then cry anti semitism for the next year and gather billions of dollars of US tax payers money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JackTheRipper

Norwegian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482481225545793542
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482457759358537728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas synagogue hostages freed, British gunman dead
> 
> 
> After 11-hour standoff, three remaining hostages, including Congregation Beth Israel's Rabbi Charlie Cytron-Walker, were released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Beny Karachun @sammuel @Trango Towers @Titanium100 @Areesh @Zarvan @KAL-EL @dani191 @El Sidd



Some hypocrites were crying and claiming that baby doll afiya is innocent..

is afiya's brother innocent, if this news is true?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

JackTheRipper said:


> Some hypocrites were crying and claiming that baby doll afiya is innocent..
> 
> is afiya's brother innocent, if this news is true?


White man worship continue from the Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## JackTheRipper

Goritoes said:


> Why Israeli PM monitoring the situation? this is a case of America with Americans involved.



because israeli state was purely created for jews, and israel welcomed all jews (not converted i think) from all over the world.. so, when something happens bad to jews they at least show that their govt is worry for them like our pak government..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ish-accent-officials-liaising-Met-Police.html
*Incredible moment two hostages ESCAPE British terrorist at Texas synagogue moments before SWAT team stormed building, killing him and freeing remaining prisoner: *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JackTheRipper

Trango Towers said:


> White man worship continue from the Indians.



OK Desi Badu


----------



## FreeFromFear

TNT said:


> Such incidents are bound to happen when u illegally detain a women and dnt give proof. *There will always be ppl who will take it as a revenge *and innocent ppl will end up dead.
> Its also weird how the zionist PM is making it turn into a religious issue. He may then cry anti semitism for the next year and gather billions of dollars of US tax payers money.


yes, revenge it is. don't rest till the revenge is complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

RoadRunner401 said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ish-accent-officials-liaising-Met-Police.html
> *Incredible moment two hostages ESCAPE British terrorist at Texas synagogue moments before SWAT team stormed building, killing him and freeing remaining prisoner: *

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## cloud4000

Norwegian said:


> Can't you guys change the constitution and thus gun laws to end extra ordinary gun violence and crime in your country?



What do you suggest? Disarm law-abiding citizens and let the criminals have guns, often illegally obtained? I'm for more thorough background checks, mental health evaluations, etc. 



Falconless said:


> They treat their constitution as the world of god and not a practical legal framework that should be adapted to meet the needs of modern society.



Yes, the US Constitution can be amended but the procedure is long and hard, per the design of the founders. They didn't want the constitution changed on whimsical grounds. Attempts to amend the 2nd Amendment have failed repeatedly even when Democrats are in control of the federal government. 



khansaheeb said:


> It's time for Pakistan gov to intervene and get Aafia Siddiqi out. Let's see if PTI can walk the talk.Pakistan has had many opportunities to make a deal but the people who sold her are afraid of the truth coming out. If Aafia was white she would have been out long time ago.



Aafia Siddiqui is nothing more than a political football for Pakistan's political parties. When in opposition, she is a sister they vow to bring back. But when in power, they forget because she's suddenly an inconvenience. 



Wood said:


> What is Pakistan's stated position on the case against this woman? Does Government of Pakistan want her back? If yes, then have they made any diplomatic efforts to get her back?



Pakistan wants her repatriated. The US wants the release of Shakil Afridi in exchange for Aafia Siddiqui, but so far Pakistan has not taken up the offer. It looks like Aafia Siddiqui will be in jail sometime longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Who is Aafia Siddiqui, the federal prisoner at the center of the Texas hostage incident?


Her lawyer says she opposes violence, but prosecutors said she yelled "I am going to kill all you Americans" after she opened fire on U.S. soldiers in Afghanistan.




www.nbcnews.com





John Floyd, board chair of CAIR Houston and longtime legal counsel for Siddiqui’s brother, said in a statement that the sibling is not responsible for the situation, is not near Dallas-Fort Worth and that the hostage taker has nothing to do with Siddiqui.


----------



## SecularNationalist

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> There is no excuse or justification to attack innocent people and civilians anywhere in the world, by anyone. Period. No but, but, but.


My dear you haven't been tested or lost a loved one so it's easy for you to give such statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Who is Aafia Siddiqui, the federal prisoner at the center of the Texas hostage incident?
> 
> 
> Her lawyer says she opposes violence, but prosecutors said she yelled "I am going to kill all you Americans" after she opened fire on U.S. soldiers in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Floyd, board chair of CAIR Houston and longtime legal counsel for Siddiqui’s brother, said in a statement that the sibling is not responsible for the situation, is not near Dallas-Fort Worth and that the hostage taker has nothing to do with Siddiqui.


Who was the hostage taker ?


----------



## SecularNationalist

Beny Karachun said:


> Israel is a state of Jews, that's the meaning of Jewish state. Not a state that runs strictly by Jewish laws.


That means Jews aren't jews anymore. So what's the point of having a Jewish state?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

now lets have some brain 
how many prisnors released like this in USA in past ? how many % of chances were that afia will be released like this ? these jihadis have no brain at all .

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

SecularNationalist said:


> That means Jews aren't jews anymore. So what's the point of having a Jewish state?


Jews are what they determine Jews should be, we aren't stuck in the past. Just as Jews back then changed the laws from time to time, we can change them as well. 

Anyways, this is a Jewish state and it will remain so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

SecularNationalist said:


> That means Jews aren't jews anymore. So what's the point of having a Jewish state?


So Muslims who don't pray or go to Mosque are no longer Muslims in law and constitution?


----------



## SecularNationalist

Beny Karachun said:


> Jews are what they determine Jews should be, we aren't stuck in the past. Just as Jews back then changed the laws from time to time, we can change them as well.
> 
> Anyways, this is a Jewish state and it will remain so.


Yea basically Zionism replaced Judaism. 
Present day Israel is a Zionist state not a Jewish state. You confused people don't know what you are fighting for or just bunch of thugs using a religion to occupy a piece of land. 
Torah forbids Jewish people to have their own state and few real Jews left today oppose the existence of isreal.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

SecularNationalist said:


> Torah forbids Jewish people to have their own state and few real Jews left today oppose the existence of isreal.


You know Jewish Torah more than Jews?



















Israel’s Religiously Divided Society


There are deep divisions in Israeli society over political values and religion's role in public life -- not only between Jews and the Arab minority, but also among the religious subgroups that make up Israeli Jewry.




www.pewforum.org





@Beny Karachun @sammuel @dani191

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Sainthood 101 said:


> wtf
> In my heart I knew there was something shady with her- most Pakistanis who have lived or have been to SA become a bit off in the head



Whats SA

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

jus_chillin said:


> Whats SA


Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Norwegian said:


> Saudi Arabia



Oh ok thx

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

SecularNationalist said:


> Yea basically Zionism replaced Judaism.
> Present day Israel is a Zionist state not a Jewish state. You confused people don't know what you are fighting for or just bunch of thugs using a religion to occupy a piece of land.
> Torah forbids Jewish people to have their own state and few real Jews left today oppose the existence of isreal.


No, Zionism is an ideology, Judaism is a religion. You could be a Muslim from Iran and be a Zionist. Zionism is simply the belief Israel is the land of the Jews. 

We know what we're fighting for, to never let anyone oppress us again. And anyone that would try would pay. This is what the Arabs that are fighting us are paying to this day. This is our land, we were here before the first Arab left the Arab Peninsula and before the first Muslim existed.

Torah doesn't forbid any such thing, Torah predates two other holy books that comprise the Bible called Prophets and Written, in both of which Israel exists and is the land of the Jews as God intends it to be. 

Jews were chosen by god in the Quran as well. You say that the Jews that oppose Israel are the only real Jews just because they follow your agenda, that is not only hypocritical but also pathetic. 

Israel has millions of traditional and Orthodox Zionist Jews, the Neturei Karta Jews don't care about Palestine, they would support Hitler himself if he would lead to the destruction of Israel. 

They believe Israel needs to be constructed only when the Messiah comes back and when that happens they would genocide all the Palestinians that think they have rights over this land. 

Such belief has no real basis and the biggest Rabbis throughout history were supporters of a Jewish state.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Beny Karachun said:


> No, Zionism is an ideology, Judaism is a religion. You could be a Muslim from Iran and be a Zionist. Zionism is simply the belief Israel is the land of the Jews.
> 
> We know what we're fighting for, to never let anyone oppress us again. And anyone that would try would pay. This is what the Arabs that are fighting us are paying to this day. This is our land, we were here before the first Arab left the Arab Peninsula and before the first Muslim existed.
> 
> Torah doesn't forbid any such thing, Torah predates two other holy books that comprise the Bible called Prophets and Written, in both of which Israel exists and is the land of the Jews as God intends it to be.
> 
> Jews were chosen by god in the Quran as well. You say that the Jews that oppose Israel are the only real Jews just because they follow your agenda, that is not only hypocritical but also pathetic.
> 
> Israel has millions of traditional and Orthodox Zionist Jews, the Neturei Karta Jews don't care about Palestine, they would support Hitler himself if he would lead to the destruction of Israel.
> 
> They believe Israel needs to be constructed only when the Messiah comes back and when that happens they would genocide all the Palestinians that think they have rights over this land.
> 
> Such belief has no real basis and the biggest Rabbis throughout history were supporters of a Jewish state.


💯❤️


----------



## Raider 21

Texas synagogue siege: British hostage taker named as Malik Faisal Akram - as two teenagers arrested in Manchester


The 44-year-old was not living in the United States but had recently travelled there before carrying out the attack on the synagogue in Colleyville on Saturday, Sky News understands.




news.sky.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Raider 21 said:


> Texas synagogue siege: British hostage taker named as Malik Faisal Akram - as two teenagers arrested in Manchester
> 
> 
> The 44-year-old was not living in the United States but had recently travelled there before carrying out the attack on the synagogue in Colleyville on Saturday, Sky News understands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.sky.com


So a British citizen of Pakistani origin?


----------



## imadul

She was hauled by Musharraf in Karachi and handed over to USA. Umar Khattab, Karachi CTD arrested her and CIA female officer slapped Afia in front of him with full fource during that illegal arrest.
It is Pakistan Army which does not want her to return to Pakistan that the crimes of Musharraf and then army leadership will be exposed.
They want her dead. There is no problem that US govt will not listen to GOP request for her release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Beny Karachun said:


> No, Zionism is an ideology, Judaism is a religion. You could be a Muslim from Iran and be a Zionist. Zionism is simply the belief Israel is the land of the Jews.
> 
> We know what we're fighting for, to never let anyone oppress us again. And anyone that would try would pay. This is what the Arabs that are fighting us are paying to this day. This is our land, we were here before the first Arab left the Arab Peninsula and before the first Muslim existed.
> 
> Torah doesn't forbid any such thing, Torah predates two other holy books that comprise the Bible called Prophets and Written, in both of which Israel exists and is the land of the Jews as God intends it to be.
> 
> Jews were chosen by god in the Quran as well. You say that the Jews that oppose Israel are the only real Jews just because they follow your agenda, that is not only hypocritical but also pathetic.
> 
> Israel has millions of traditional and Orthodox Zionist Jews, the Neturei Karta Jews don't care about Palestine, they would support Hitler himself if he would lead to the destruction of Israel.
> 
> They believe Israel needs to be constructed only when the Messiah comes back and when that happens they would genocide all the Palestinians that think they have rights over this land.
> 
> Such belief has no real basis and the biggest Rabbis throughout history were supporters of a Jewish state.




Fair enough. You should not get oppressed. But who gave you the right to take away homes from Palestinians. You are doing to Palestinians what you chose no one should do to you. How is that even fair. 

No sane person will ever want Jews to be harmed. But you were pesecuted for centuries in Europe and Russia. Why should Arabs pay for centuries of crimes of Europeans and Russians.

If you think history should not be revisited, you must treat Palestinians fairly. Stop stealing their land, their homes. Move to a two state solution. Otherwise your racist and arrogant behavior is what Quran has strictly warned Muslims to not emulate. For Quran states this kind of behavior has dire consequences for nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

On one hand we have Bush and Blair who got away with killing millions of people. And on other hand we have Aafia who got 86 years of jail time for attempting to murder US Soldiers. Unfortunately we have our own harami Muslims who justify it and call her terrorist. What an unfair world we live in


----------



## Raider 21

Norwegian said:


> So a British citizen of Pakistani origin?
> View attachment 809120


Don't know but in the news link it says he was from Blackburn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Difficult US claim is the key planner for 9 11 mentioned her name in some waterboarding session

Now Getting a statement while torture itself is debatable but that is the main case against Afia

The second issue is she was held in secret location in Afghanistan , and unless a substantial evidence existed she could not be transferred to USA

What exactly happened on that day at that US base remains obviously shady , will CIA break rules to bring a person to USA soil ? Sure if they claim she attacked them *(NO ONE KNOWS THIS PART there are conflicting statements and view points ) .* There is only testimony of the people in that room that day and that is it

Now , given the circumstances , *we just can't know as she was never held in Trial in Pakistani Court of Law*





For people who have not studied her case have limited knowledge , there is lot of material on net the best thing is to consult their own government for further clarification


----------



## Beny Karachun

airmarshal said:


> Fair enough. You should not get oppressed. But who gave you the right to take away homes from Palestinians. You are doing to Palestinians what you chose no one should do to you. How is that even fair.
> 
> No sane person will ever want Jews to be harmed. But you were pesecuted for centuries in Europe and Russia. Why should Arabs pay for centuries of crimes of Europeans and Russians.
> 
> If you think history should not be revisited, you must treat Palestinians fairly. Stop stealing their land, their homes. Move to a two state solution. Otherwise your racist and arrogant behavior is what Quran has strictly warned Muslims to not emulate. For Quran states this kind of behavior has dire consequences for nations.


It was never Palestinian. They never identified as such, this nationality didn't exist 100 years ago. They all identification themselves as Jordanians and Egyptians, even their flag was copied from Jordan. 

You can't give me a name of even a single Palestinian man that identified himself as Palestinian. Not even one Palestinian poet. Not a Palestinian currency (Don't send me British mandate coins that havs Eretz Israel written on them). The word Palestine is based on the ethnically Greek Philistines which have absolutely nothing to do with the Palestinians. Arabs don't even have the sound P in their language to say Palestine. 

Arabs arrived here in the 600s after they did exactly what they accuse us of. They continued to do so ever since. Tried to do the same in the 1900s before Israel's establishment as a state and in 1948 when it was established, in the 1960s they planned a war and in 1967 Egypt started a naval blockade against Israel and Israel told them its an act of war and absolutely wrecked Egypt,but it didn't attack Jordan and Syria, and even asked them to not enter the war. Then the Syrians and Jordanians decided to attack us, before that Jordan told what you call today the Palestinians, that they need to leave their houses and return in a day after Israel is destroyed. Then Israel beat the shit out of them as well. 

Winners keep it all, Arabs lost because it's all they're capable of doing against us. 

Then they tried to do the same in 1973 and don't kid yourself that they would have stopped at the Sinai and Golan, if they were even capable of getting them. Then they lost again. 

Israel tried to deal with the Palestinians, deals that would give them 95 percent of the West Bank, gave away Gaza, Trump's deal which offered so much to the Palestinians just in 2020 etc. All were rejected. 

The two state solution was offered many times, seems like the only solution is the "**** all the Palestinians, we had enough" solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

JackTheRipper said:


> OK Desi Badu


Good that you realise NON whites exist.
Check the mirror sometimes

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## alphapak

Norwegian said:


> So a British citizen of Pakistani origin?



Yes he was a British Pakistani.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## TexasJohn

CatSultan said:


> I'm here and it's nice. There are some shootings but you just need to shoot first. That happens a lot and doesn't get reported on the news


I live in Arlington myself!! that's right - fight crime, shoot back! and gun control is all about hitting your target.. heh

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Beny Karachun said:


> It was never Palestinian. They never identified as such, this nationality didn't exist 100 years ago. They all identification themselves as Jordanians and Egyptians, even their flag was copied from Jordan.
> 
> You can't give me a name of even a single Palestinian man that identified himself as Palestinian. Not even one Palestinian poet. Not a Palestinian currency (Don't send me British mandate coins that havs Eretz Israel written on them). The word Palestine is based on the ethnically Greek Philistines which have absolutely nothing to do with the Palestinians. Arabs don't even have the sound P in their language to say Palestine.
> 
> Arabs arrived here in the 600s after they did exactly what they accuse us of. They continued to do so ever since. Tried to do the same in the 1900s before Israel's establishment as a state and in 1948 when it was established, in the 1960s they planned a war and in 1967 Egypt started a naval blockade against Israel and Israel told them its an act of war and absolutely wrecked Egypt,but it didn't attack Jordan and Syria, and even asked them to not enter the war. Then the Syrians and Jordanians decided to attack us, before that Jordan told what you call today the Palestinians, that they need to leave their houses and return in a day after Israel is destroyed. Then Israel beat the shit out of them as well.
> 
> Winners keep it all, Arabs lost because it's all they're capable of doing against us.
> 
> Then they tried to do the same in 1973 and don't kid yourself that they would have stopped at the Sinai and Golan, if they were even capable of getting them. Then they lost again.
> 
> Israel tried to deal with the Palestinians, deals that would give them 95 percent of the West Bank, gave away Gaza, Trump's deal which offered so much to the Palestinians just in 2020 etc. All were rejected.
> 
> The two state solution was offered many times, seems like the only solution is the "**** all the Palestinians, we had enough" solution.


Israel never existed.

Otherwise it was known as Palestine under Ottoman administration.

However because USA supports Israel so much, Israel will never go away.

Personally I believe the Two-state solution is the only solution to the Palestinian-Israeli conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TexasJohn

Warking said:


> Ah another Israeli Shazish. BTW why do we even have an Israeli here?


Why can an Israeli not be here??


Reichsmarschall said:


> It is impossible that families don't know what their son/brother is up to.


I would question the logic behind that statement

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

MultaniGuy said:


> Israel never existed.
> 
> Otherwise it was known as Palestine under Ottoman administration.
> 
> However because USA supports Israel so much, Israel will never go away.
> 
> Personally I believe the Two-state solution is the only solution to the Palestinian-Israeli conflict.


There has never been an Israel. 

No evidence, no map, no coin, no history. Nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

MultaniGuy said:


> Israel never existed.


Kingdom of Israel is much older than Islam and Christianity












Kingdom of Israel (united monarchy) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





@Beny Karachun @500 @dani191 @sammuel


Trango Towers said:


> There has never been an Israel.
> 
> No evidence, no map, no coin, no history. Nothing


Ignorance is bliss








__





Israel Museum obtains world's 'first Jewish coin' | The Times of Israel







www.timesofisrael.com












__





Ancient Jewish Coins


Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Kingdom of Israel much is older than Islam and Christianity
> View attachment 809148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingdom of Israel (united monarchy) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Beny Karachun @500 @dani191 @sammuel
> 
> Ignorance is bliss
> View attachment 809149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Museum obtains world's 'first Jewish coin' | The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


That map really looks ancient and wiki looool
No jew can say anything there

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

MultaniGuy said:


> Israel never existed.
> 
> Otherwise it was known as Palestine under Ottoman administration.
> 
> However because USA supports Israel so much, Israel will never go away.
> 
> Personally I believe the Two-state solution is the only solution to the Palestinian-Israeli conflict.


Open your Quran lol

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Very sad. Another idiot Pakistani origin r3t@rd giving a bad name for all Americans with Pakistani heritage. What a Shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Beny Karachun said:


> Open your Quran lol







__





The Children of Israel As Mentioned in the Quran | About Islam


The origin of Banu Israel starts from Egypt. They were living there peacefully until the pharaohs took them captive. They were treated like animals...




aboutislam.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

Goritoes said:


> There is more to Afia's story that meets the eye, we know she tried to kill a FBI agent and try to grab rifle of a US personnel but does that get her that long 84 year old sentence ? I also I was reading that even ISIS tries to negotiate her release using a Journalist who was later executed by ISIS, I mean why is she that important that US let a hostage die but did not release her when in Past US did released several Taliban hardcore fighters and commanders as hostage exchange, what is that about her that US is not even entertaining the talks on her release? anyone knows the full aspect of her story ? @SQ8 @HRK



US government will not charge you on specific offenses if they want to protect sources & methods of intelligence. In a legal trial they have to disclose it in some manner to the judge and defense lawyers. Since she was dumb enough to grab a firearm and try to shoot law enforcement personnel it is easy to use that. I am assuming she did that and she was not framed for that.

the real question is what is a PhD with US citizenship doing with Islamic militants groups ? She was associated with those groups in some way. Even if the US government made a mistake on false association someone in the US state machinery will reverse the decision and move on. It has happened with numerous people in the war on terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

A terrorist is a terrorist. Bringing the ethnic identity of the attacker to the fore in a non-state-sponsored incident is definitely malicious.

Those who massacre of prayers in NZ, attacked the youth camp in Norway, or burned Muslim children in Germany were terrorists. We condemned not their religion, not their race, or their citizenship, but the sick thinking these individuals had. We have cursed the media, politicians and thought leaders who feed the Islamophobia that put them in this mood.

There are bigoted tendencies among Islamic circles as well as among Christian and Jewish communities, and this ignorance feeds radicalism. The Muslim countries you see here have given more victims to radicalism/religious terrorism than you can see in any other western country, they have lost their loved ones. Some of these terrorists call themselves Muslims and they have mostly shed Muslim blood in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TexasJohn

Norwegian said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Children of Israel As Mentioned in the Quran | About Islam
> 
> 
> The origin of Banu Israel starts from Egypt. They were living there peacefully until the pharaohs took them captive. They were treated like animals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aboutislam.net


There is a very interesting narrative in the Bible ( Old Testament) about Israel and Jews. The first mention of "Jew" in the Bible is when the kingdom of Israel and Judah are at war with each other. A quarrelsome bunch of brothers they were ( the 12 tribes of Israel)! some tribes never were allowed to return to Israel after Nebuchadnezzar was done with them. The "lost 10 tribes" got lost in the fog of history. But this would be a different topic of discussion. But Israel as a Nation and people did exist way before Christianity and Muslims existed. Don't all three religions believe in Abraham, Moses and all the prophets? where then is the question?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

The guy was mentally ill. His family have issued a statement saying so. They worked with the FBI to convince him to release hostages. 

TThis is what his brother posted on Facebook. He's since blocked his profile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

alphapak said:


> Yes he was a British Pakistani.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## BRAVO_

313ghazi said:


> The guy was mentally ill. His family have issued a statement saying so. They worked with the FBI to convince him to release hostages.


but upon release police killed him right away no court case no hearings story end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirzah

Beny Karachun said:


> Zionism is simply the belief Israel is the land of the Jews.


no its also the belief that jews are superior race and have a right to ethnically cleanse non jews.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

BRAVO_ said:


> but upon release police killed him right away no court case no hearings story end



I've attached a statement on FB from his family.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

BRAVO_ said:


> but upon release police killed him right away no court case no hearings story end


Asi hi hy. Remember San Bernardino incident. Desi couple was shot and killed. Police was told to turn of their body worn camera and boom.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

313ghazi said:


> The guy was mentally ill. His family have issued a statement saying so. They worked with the FBI to convince him to release hostages.


Many terrorists and criminals suffer from mental traumas and abnormalities. That does not mean the culture they live in does not catalyse their violence. British Pakistanis do have an extremism problem - though the majority are excellent people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

Mirzah said:


> no its also the belief that jews are superior race and have a right to ethnically cleanse non jews.


Who told you that lol. 
It's our land.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

RAMPAGE said:


> Many terrorists and criminals suffer from mental traumas and abnormalities. That does not mean the culture they live in does not catalyse their violence. British Pakistanis do have an extremism problem - though the majority are excellent people.



No we don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Beny Karachun said:


> Who told you that lol.
> It's our land.


And Jews were not in Palestine for thousands of years, or they did not form the majority population in Ottoman Palestine.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

MultaniGuy said:


> And Jews were not in Palestine for thousands of years, or they did not form the majority population in Ottoman Palestine.


They did, all throughout history since the days of the Bible. They weren't the majority because people like the Arabs invaded us.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Mirzah said:


> no its also the belief that jews are superior race and have a right to ethnically cleanse non jews.


Not true. 18 percent of Israelis are Muslim Arabs 








Islam in Israel - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




@Beny Karachun


----------



## RAMPAGE

313ghazi said:


> No we don't.


Shamima Begum, Moazzam Beg, Majid Nawaz, and so on.

Edit: Moazzam Beg and Majid Nawaz are Pakistani. Shamima Begum is not. However, they were product of the same culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

MultaniGuy said:


> And Jews were not in Palestine for thousands of years, or they did not form the majority population in Ottoman Palestine.


Jews have the deepest and longest connection with Jerusalem - birthplace of their national religion Judaism. Thus Jerusalem is the eternal capital of Eretz Israel. Jerusalem can never be separated from Jews. 








Foundation Stone - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Maula Jatt

Beny Karachun said:


> Who told you that lol.
> *It's our land*.


Ok buddy- this is how people living in the desert look like and this is definitely not colonization in the name of religion (which academically or from secular presepctive is likely considered folk stories- so ethnic cleansing, genocide, colonization in the name of folk stories)





Human race is f-ed 
If aliens ever come they'd just laugh at us and leave us alone

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## MultaniGuy

This stupid guy.

He will bring a bad reputation to overseas Pakistanis.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Imran Khan said:


> now lets have some brain
> how many prisnors released like this in USA in past ? how many % of chances were that afia will be released like this ? these jihadis have no brain at all .


But didn't the US release Jihadis as part of the Afghan deal, so why was Aafi left out?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Mirzah

Beny Karachun said:


> Who told you that lol.
> It's our land.


I corrected your attempt to sanitize Zionism as just a belief of a homeland, the way that homeland was created was ethnic cleansing. By using militias like irgun and hanganah you cleansed 700,000 Palestinians in 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

Mirzah said:


> I corrected your attempt to sanitize Zionism as just a belief of a homeland, the way that homeland was created was ethnic cleansing. By using militias like irgun and hanganah you cleansed 700,000 Palestinians in 1948.


Exactly, Jews never formed a majority in Palestine in recent times. I talking about Ottoman Palestine and Palestine during the days of the Caliphates.

No point arguing with ignorant people.

The only reason Israel exists is because USA supports it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mirzah

Norwegian said:


> Not true. 18 percent of Israelis are Muslim Arabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam in Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Beny Karachun


 Jews believe they they are gods chosen people, those 18 % are remnants down from 97% Palestinian majority of the holy land during Balfour declaration 1917.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Sainthood 101 said:


> Ok buddy- this is how people living in the desert look like and this is definitely not colonization in the name of religion (which academically or from secular presepctive is likely considered folk stories- so ethnic cleansing, genocide, colonization in the name of folk stories)
> View attachment 809175
> 
> Human race is f-ed
> If aliens ever come they'd just laugh at us and leave us alone



Trying to figure out from what angel this rat is a descendant of a desert dweller.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SQ8

American Pakistani said:


> Very sad. Another idiot Pakistani origin r3t@rd giving a bad name for all Americans with Pakistani heritage. What a Shame.


Nothing to do with the red white and blue - or not our red white and blue.. this comes from the terrorist factory known as the United Kingdom.


Beny Karachun said:


> Who told you that lol.
> It's our land.


Our is a very loose term and it isn’t about Jewish people as much as semites. Most of Israeli inhabitants are descendants of European converts or settlers from other nations where Jewish populations both persecuted and not have settled in. In fact, my own Israeli friends lament the settlers as being more virulent and belligerent than the original founders or otherwise. One guy was laughing that his grandfather and father both fought the arabs and yet hold little or no ill will compared to some 28 year old fat guy born and raised in California who is a “settler”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Norwegian

MultaniGuy said:


> Exactly, Jews never formed a majority in Palestine in recent times.


Not true. Since the establishment of the Jewish State of Israel, Jews form a clear majority over non Jews in the region. Although this may change because of higher population growth among Palestinians / Israeli Arabs
@sammuel @Beny Karachun









Mirzah said:


> Jews believe they they are gods chosen people, those 18 % are remnants down from 97% Palestinian majority of the holy land during Balfour declaration 1917.


Yet Palestinian Arab / Israeli Arab population growth is higher than Jews in the region:


----------



## MultaniGuy

Norwegian said:


> Not true. Since the establishment of the Jewish State of Israel, Jews form a clear majority over non Jews in the region. Although this may change because of higher population growth among Palestinians / Israeli Arabs
> @sammuel @Beny Karachun
> View attachment 809177
> View attachment 809178
> 
> 
> Yet Palestinian Arab / Israeli Arab population growth is higher than Jews in the region:
> View attachment 809179


I am talking before the creation of Israel.


In Ottoman Palestine, was Israel there? Did Jews form a majority in Ottoman Palestine?

Before spreading misinformation, get your facts right.

Personally I do not care about the Palestine-Israeli conflict, because the Muslim Arabs are also indifferent to the Kashmir dispute.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

SQ8 said:


> Our is a very loose term and it isn’t about Jewish people as much as semites. Most of Israeli inhabitants are descendants of European converts or settlers from other nations where Jewish populations both persecuted and not have settled in. In fact, my own Israeli friends lament the settlers as being more virulent and belligerent than the original founders or otherwise. One guy was laughing that his grandfather and father both fought the arabs and yet hold little or no ill will compared to some 28 year old fat guy born and raised in California who is a “settler”


Yeah there is plenty of room for all Jews inside Israel proper. There is no need for any settler project in the disputed occupied territories. It's best for both sides to end the conflict and establish final permanent borders


MultaniGuy said:


> I am talking before the creation of Israel.
> 
> 
> In Ottoman Palestine, was Israel there? Did Jews form a majority in Ottoman Palestine.


Nope. Jewish State of Israel was established by Jewish immigrants / refugees that came from all over the world. Conflict with local Arab population was bound to happen sooner or later. But that it would remain a perpetual state of conflict was never imagined by the nation's Zionist founders. There is not a single side to be blamed. Both Israelis and Palestinians refuse to agree on final permanent borders for their states. Israelis refuse to up give illegal settlements in occupied areas. Palestinians refuse to give up violence to settle their disputes with Israelis. And so on...


----------



## MultaniGuy

Norwegian said:


> Yeah there is plenty of room for all Jews inside Israel proper. There is no need for any settler project in the disputed occupied territories. It's best for both sides to end the conflict and establish final permanent borders
> 
> Nope. Jewish State of Israel was established by Jewish immigrants / refugees that came from all over the world. Conflict with local Arab population was bound to happen sooner or later. But that it would remain a perpetual state of conflict was never imagined by the nation's Zionist founders. There is not a single side to be blamed. Both Israelis and Palestinians refuse to agree on final permanent borders for their states. Israelis refuse to up give illegal settlements in occupied areas. Palestinians refuse to give up violence to settle their disputes with Israelis. And so on...


I think the Two state solution is the best solution. The Jews get their homeland according to the United Nations resolution and the Palestinians get their homeland.
There, everyone is happy.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

MultaniGuy said:


> I think the Two state solution is the best solution. The Jews get their homeland according to the United Nations resolution and the Palestinians get their homeland.
> There, everyone is happy.


Both sides agree on two state solution since the signing of the Oslo Peace Accords in 1993. Issue rather is implementation. Both sides have huge disagreements on the final settlement agreement. Both sides refuse to come up with final permanent borders for their respective states. Both sides extremely disagree on the status of Jerusalem, refugees, right of return, integration of their economies and so on...








Oslo Accords - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Then there is extreme right wing / left wing divide on the issue in Israeli politics itself. 

@Beny Karachun is a right winger who strongly opposes leftist pro Palestinian politics in Israel. He calls them "infiltrators" even when majority of Israeli voters are right wingers. Strange isn't it?


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Norwegian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482481225545793542
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482457759358537728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas synagogue hostages freed, British gunman dead
> 
> 
> After 11-hour standoff, three remaining hostages, including Congregation Beth Israel's Rabbi Charlie Cytron-Walker, were released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Beny Karachun @sammuel @Trango Towers @Titanium100 @Areesh @Zarvan @KAL-EL @dani191 @El Sidd


Are you Indian? Often gloating over negative news about Pakistan.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## CrazyZ

Incident was completely unjustified, but its a stretch to call this terrorism. The hostage taker had known mental health problems and no innocent person was killed. Crazy people push and kill people in the NYC subway every other week.....no one calls that terrorism.

Biggest issue I see is how did a mentally unstable guy from the UK acquired guns so easily in the USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Goritoes said:


> Maybe but if not than its extremely bizarre that Israel PM is monitoring a domestic situation of America, if there is a situation in Israel regarding Christian or Muslim, every Muslim country should monitor ? I understand concerns, I mean right way is to call President or local authorities using the right channels but this is a bit weird to me. Well, lets hope no one is harmed and the man is apprehended soon. Last thing we as Muslims in US wants another crazy dude killing innocent civilians for the alleged wrongs of US govt/establishment/CIA/FBI etc .
> 
> I was thinking about moving to Dallas, and this is happening close to Dallas, Allah Khair kare.



This is their policy is to monitor safety of every jew .

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

SecularNationalist said:


> My dear you haven't been tested or lost a loved one so it's easy for you to give such statements.


That is not true. You assumed it, adding more excuse for terrorism.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## K_Bin_W

MultaniGuy said:


> The only reason Israel exists is because USA supports it.



If US cuts the umbilical cord I give it 48hrs MAX even with its shinny little nukes.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## aryadravida

CrazyZ said:


> Incident was completely unjustified, but its a stretch to call this terrorism. The hostage taker had known mental health problems and no innocent person was killed. Crazy people push and kill people in the NYC subway every other week.....no one calls that terrorism.
> 
> Biggest issue I see is how did a mentally unstable guy from the UK acquired guns so easily in the USA.


Who told you he was mentally unstable?his brother? BS....a very easy and convenient way to absolve themselves of this crime...a mentally unstable person cant flow from UK to US and execute a plan this precisely...he identified a synagogue and made plans to hold the jews there as hostages....
he is not mentally retarded...he is a terrorist. No matter how much you try to justify his acts the world will see him as another terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

aryadravida said:


> Who told you he was mentally unstable?his brother? BS....a very easy and convenient way to absolve themselves of this crime...a mentally unstable person cant flow from UK to US and execute a plan this precisely...he identified a synagogue and made plans to hold the jews there as hostages....
> he is not mentally retarded...he is a terrorist. No matter how much you try to justify his acts the world will see him as another terrorist.


A crazy man pushed and killed a women in the NYC subway the other day.....this guy killed no one. He had ample opportunity to do so and even released some of the hostages. Investigation is still early but that isn't the M.O. of your typical "master terrorist". Actions are of somebody that is unstable. Family statements only reinforce this. Its elementary my dear .

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Beny Karachun said:


> It was never Palestinian. They never identified as such, this nationality didn't exist 100 years ago. They all identification themselves as Jordanians and Egyptians, even their flag was copied from Jordan.
> 
> You can't give me a name of even a single Palestinian man that identified himself as Palestinian. Not even one Palestinian poet. Not a Palestinian currency (Don't send me British mandate coins that havs Eretz Israel written on them). The word Palestine is based on the ethnically Greek Philistines which have absolutely nothing to do with the Palestinians. Arabs don't even have the sound P in their language to say Palestine.
> 
> Arabs arrived here in the 600s after they did exactly what they accuse us of. They continued to do so ever since. Tried to do the same in the 1900s before Israel's establishment as a state and in 1948 when it was established, in the 1960s they planned a war and in 1967 Egypt started a naval blockade against Israel and Israel told them its an act of war and absolutely wrecked Egypt,but it didn't attack Jordan and Syria, and even asked them to not enter the war. Then the Syrians and Jordanians decided to attack us, before that Jordan told what you call today the Palestinians, that they need to leave their houses and return in a day after Israel is destroyed. Then Israel beat the shit out of them as well.
> 
> Winners keep it all, Arabs lost because it's all they're capable of doing against us.
> 
> Then they tried to do the same in 1973 and don't kid yourself that they would have stopped at the Sinai and Golan, if they were even capable of getting them. Then they lost again.
> 
> Israel tried to deal with the Palestinians, deals that would give them 95 percent of the West Bank, gave away Gaza, Trump's deal which offered so much to the Palestinians just in 2020 etc. All were rejected.
> 
> The two state solution was offered many times, seems like the only solution is the "**** all the Palestinians, we had enough" solution.


You pathetic people are just like indians who just live in the past or hypocritically use past to defend all their evil actions. Indians say some 10,000 fucking years ago a temple was here so destroy this mosque and build that temple again. And on the other hand you say we Israelis don't live in the past ,then why you use that thousands years old historical reference to claim Israel as your land??
Some pakistanis have arabian and Persian roots so today we should invade Iran and Arab countries ,kick the natives out and forcefully settle ourselves there just like you did in Palestine?? We don't even talk about a 600 year old history and you people dwell in 300 BC and yet call yourself modern and civilized . On this earth everyone belongs to somewhere at some point in time. Recent present is relevant not the far distant past. You people are simply pathetic.
And all that boasting about how you defeated Arabs bla bla ,all the credit of that goes to your daddy USA. You cannot be even seen on a world map. If it is not for major world powers supporting you for their nefarious agendas in the middle east you will be cease to exist. Your very presence is because of all the oil Arabs have in the middle east,so it suits the west to create and support Israel to keep Arabs in check. Let the oil dry up or the world power balance change your artificial nation will cease to exist.With all the western technology support gone a nation like Yemen can trample you with their feet . Then we will see how good you are in defending the stolen piece of land you are occupying. History is evident getting kicked from place to place is your destiny and history has a knack of repeating itself. From south America,to arabia to Europe this world rejected you from time to time because you people are pure evil who fall outside of humanity circle(by actions).
Just enjoy your temporary stay.
You exist at the price of living in constant fear and insecurity ,by militarizing the whole environment ,by thinking every second a hamas missile can land on you ,or to run towards a bomb shelter or receive a knife attack by a palestini freedom fighter. 
Israel was never a nation and never will be. Mark my words .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

He was British dammit. Not Pakistani. Need to update thread title.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

RAMPAGE said:


> Shamima Begum, Moazzam Beg, Majid Nawaz, and so on.
> 
> Edit: Moazzam Beg and Majid Nawaz are Pakistani. Shamima Begum is not. However, they were product of the same culture.



2 people in a population of 2 million. 

How many terrorists in Pakistan? They took 70,000 victims. I suggest you worry about your own culture.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Basel

Jaansher said:


> Aafia Siddiqui was a dual national, she studied in the United States and obtained a PhD in neuroscience. Pakistan has nothing to do with her since she was US citizen of Pakistani origin.



That is also one of main points on which US refused to release her to Pakistan as they claim she is US Citizen and should be treated under US law.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

SecularNationalist said:


> Israel was never a nation and never will be. Mark my words .


Jewish State of Israel is here to stay. Mark my words. It's older than both Islam and Christianity


----------



## RAMPAGE

313ghazi said:


> 2 people in a population of 2 million.
> 
> How many terrorists in Pakistan? They took 70,000 victims. I suggest you worry about your own culture.


I have no difficulty admitting that we have an extremism problem in Pakistan.

My own culture? Cognitive dissonance much?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

RAMPAGE said:


> I have no difficulty admitting that we have an extremism problem in Pakistan.
> 
> My own culture? Cognitive dissonance much?



Yes. Intolerance and uninformed opinions form a strong part of Pakistani culture. As does looking down your nose at others. 

Whenever British Pakistanis are mentioned on this forum the vast majority of people are derogatory towards us from Azad Kashmir, especially us Mirpuris. 

To accuse us of having a culture of terrorism is just another way of doing the same thing. 

The funny thing is not a single terrorist came from Azad Kashmir, in particular the Mirpur region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Longhorn

Norwegian said:


> Can't you guys change the constitution and thus gun laws to end extra ordinary gun violence and crime in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right to keep and bear arms in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


The Capitol riots would look like a tea party if they tried to change the gun laws.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

khansaheeb said:


> But didn't the US release Jihadis as part of the Afghan deal, so why was Aafi left out?


she is US citizen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Enigma SIG said:


> He was British dammit. Not Pakistani. Need to update thread title.


Pretty sure he would have had his citizenship stripped had he survived. Then we would have to deal with him

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

CrazyZ said:


> Incident was completely unjustified, but its a stretch to call this terrorism. The hostage taker had known mental health problems and no innocent person was killed. Crazy people push and kill people in the NYC subway every other week.....no one calls that terrorism.
> 
> Biggest issue I see is how did a mentally unstable guy from the UK acquired guns so easily in the USA.



going to a synagogue and holding people hostage is beyond the limits of mental health issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

nahtanbob said:


> going to a synagogue and holding people hostage is beyond the limits of mental health issues


Then how come the Atlanta spa shooter was just having a bad day?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## nahtanbob

untitled said:


> Then how come the Atlanta spa shooter was just having a bad day?



the Atlanta spa shooter had racial hatred and other issues with Asian women


Enigma SIG said:


> He was British dammit. Not Pakistani. Need to update thread title.



It works both ways









Pakistani doctor makes history with pig-to-human heart transplant | The Express Tribune


Dr Mohammad Mohiuddin was directly involved in the transplantation process known as xenotransplantation




tribune.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

nahtanbob said:


> the Atlanta spa shooter had racial hatred and other issues with Asian women


So you're justifying his shooting of innocents just because he was having bad day?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomcats

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483009290902417408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Sainthood 101 said:


> Ok buddy- this is how people living in the desert look like and this is definitely not colonization in the name of religion (which academically or from secular presepctive is likely considered folk stories- so ethnic cleansing, genocide, colonization in the name of folk stories)
> View attachment 809175
> 
> Human race is f-ed
> If aliens ever come they'd just laugh at us and leave us alone


Pretty sure he's American, 50 percent of us are Middle Eastern. 
Our land, if aliens came the first one they would laugh at are Palestinians and their low IQ donkey rider supporters


Mirzah said:


> I corrected your attempt to sanitize Zionism as just a belief of a homeland, the way that homeland was created was ethnic cleansing. By using militias like irgun and hanganah you cleansed 700,000 Palestinians in 1948.


It's our land lol, you start a war against us and you're going to get displaced lol, get ****ed losers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Beny Karachun said:


> It's our land lol, you start a war against us and you're going to get displaced lol, get ****ed losers


Pretty sure Egypt is the homeland of the Jews as you were kicked out of that.
When are you invading Egypt?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Enigma SIG said:


> Pretty sure Egypt is the homeland of the Jews as you were kicked out of that.
> When are you invading Egypt?


Jews came to Egypt after a famine, not because it's our home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

JackTheRipper said:


> because israeli state was purely created for jews, and israel welcomed all jews (not converted i think) from all over the world.. so, when something happens bad to jews they at least show that their govt is worry for them like our pak government..




Historcially proven , Muslim lands have always been welcoming to the jews be it for the persecuted Spanish or Germanic Jewry - ----- its the white Christians who like to dump their follies all over the middle East. 


In an Ideal world Germany should have been forced to share a piece of land with the Semitic folks whom they murdered like crazies and not their distant cousins who got nothing to do with the gas chambers . The local Semites belonging to various religions aren't happy to face restrictions at the hands of Zionists in their own land

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Low IQ move. Deport everyone from Blackburn back to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Menace2Society said:


> Low IQ move. Deport everyone from Blackburn back to Pakistan.


Keep them please.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

This stupid buffoon has made life for Pakistani and Muslim expats and Muslim (US and EU/UK) citizens that much harder by this insane and deranged act. 

Most civilised people write letters, organise peaceful protest, advocate through pressure groups and create discord, but these nincompoops resort to such brutish tactics which never result in the endgame they envisage, instead they sully the name of their loved ones, their faith and their country of origin.

I read an article stating that his brother confirmed he had a criminal record and was also suffering from mental health. How did this man manage to enter the US with a criminal past. I do understand that an ESTA requires an honest disclosure on part of the applicant and said disclosure may or may not be cross-checked with local LEA of originating country. 

There are several issues that crop up here, but this is not a good look for British Muslims, first the murder of that member of parliament in his office and now this.


Menace2Society said:


> Low IQ move. Deport everyone from Blackburn back to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Menace2Society

Enigma SIG said:


> Keep them please.



I wish Pakistan had adopted Christianity as their religion so we wouldn't have to be humiliated like this. It happens every time there is a sense of normality is restored, some schizophrenic ahole loses his shit and goes full Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## untitled

Menace2Society said:


> I wish Pakistan had adopted Christianity as their religion .....


The IRA and Joseph Kony would have greatly benefited from this


----------



## RescueRanger

Menace2Society said:


> I wish Pakistan had adopted Christianity as their religion so we wouldn't have to be humiliated like this. It happens every time there is a sense of normality is restored, some schizophrenic ahole loses his shit and goes full Taliban.



Sadly this is more due to adverse childhood experiences and other socio/economic factors along with political drivers. There are many Muslims in the west, not everyone is a deranged fuckwit hellbent on killing people, sadly the small minority that carry such views and act upon their insane logic are the ones propelled to fame because that is the objective of terrorism - - to be spectacular, to grab attention and create a schism within machine we all know as society. 

What is needed is for Muslims living in the west to create counter-narrative and that counter-narrative building has to come from within your own communities for it to have ownership, be sustainable, have credibility and be effective to counter this death cultism that prevails in some segments of the Muslim community.


----------



## Wood

Imran Khan said:


> she is US citizen


Where do you read that? As per Wiki, she is a Pakistani. They have quoted sources on the page to back the claim


Glad to see that the issue was resolved without the loss of innocent life. It would have been better if the perp was caught to make sure that he was tried under the court of law. But considering the circumstances, this was the second best outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Wood said:


> Where do you read that? As per Wiki, she is a Pakistani. They have quoted sources on the page to back the claim
> 
> 
> Glad to see that the issue was resolved without the loss of innocent life. It would have been better if the perp was caught to make sure that he was tried under the court of law. But considering the circumstances, this was the second best outcome.


Wikipedia and street talks both are same without any source . 

Siddiqui — a US citizen of Pakistani origin — was convicted by a US court on charges of shooting at US army and FBI officers while in custody in Afghanistan and was sentenced to 86 years imprisonment. 








Dr Aafia Siddiqui sustained 'minor injuries' in assault by fellow inmate in US prison: FO


FO spokesperson says a formal complaint has been lodged with the relevant US authorities to investigate the matter.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Indian news and online sites are having a field day and not missing any chance to use this for defaming Pakistanis. Thanks to such mofo clowns who give them excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## SecularNationalist

Beny Karachun said:


> This isn't a tough question, it isn't based on anything logical or rational, you just keep babbling your retarded brainwashed nonsense.


If isn't tough then answer big nosed boy


----------



## Wood

It seems like the 2 teenage sons of the perp have been arrested in Britain. Unfortunately, they've been led astray by a bad role model. Juvenile imprisonment would likely serve to radicalize them more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

Menace2Society said:


> I wish Pakistan had adopted Christianity as their religion so we wouldn't have to be humiliated like this. It happens every time there is a sense of normality is restored, some schizophrenic ahole loses his shit and goes full Taliban.



U obviously are a 3rd class citizen of a so called 1st class country, suffering from inferiority complex. I guess trying to be accepted in their society have wrecked ur brain so much that u wish u were Christian lolz. You ppl are actually not much different, one made Jesus son of God and u ppl made a human almost God. 
I never see christians ashamed when they do terrorist attacks or kill school kids, infact they dont even call it terrorism. Its actually ppl like u that bow to them and have an apologetic behavior instead of standing up. You ppl snt have the guts to tell them these are all repercussions to their behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## untitled

Wood said:


> It seems like the 2 teenage sons of the perp have been arrested in Britain. Unfortunately, they've been led astray by a bad role model. Juvenile imprisonment would likely serve to radicalize them more


If true they might be stripped of their citizenship and deported


----------



## El Sidd

American Pakistani said:


> Indian news and online sites are having a field day and not missing any chance to use this for defaming Pakistanis. Thanks to such mofo clowns who give them excuses.



Indian army chief had a statement released with immaculate precision prior to the incident. 

The well oiled war machine next door poses existential threat to newly formed geoeconomic national policy.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Wood

untitled said:


> If true they might be stripped of their citizenship and deported


Deported where?! The family has been in UK for past 50 years. Unless they are dual citizens of Britain and Pakistan, they cannot be deported anywhere.


----------



## untitled

Wood said:


> Deported where?! The family has been in UK for past 50 years. Unless they are dual citizens of Britain and Pakistan, they cannot be deported anywhere.


If the Home ministry finds that the suspects are eligible for another nationality they can proceed


----------



## Longhorn

Does anyone know if the guy shot and killed in America was a member of PDF. 
If so, would anyone like to take a guess who it might be?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## untitled

Longhorn said:


> Does anyone know if the guy shot and killed in America was a member of PDF.
> If so, would anyone like to take a guess who it might be?


How do you suspect he was on PDF?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wood

untitled said:


> If the Home ministry finds that the suspects are eligible for another nationality they can proceed


As per international law, no one can be stateless. So I doubt that a mere eligibility for another nationality is sufficient. Technically, there are many countries one can be 'eligible' to apply for if you can pay the dime for it. 

In this case, the accused are juveniles. They will get sympathy from the law if they cooperate. Even if proven guilty, they will likely have a lenient sentencing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Wood said:


> As per international law, no one can be stateless. So I doubt that a mere eligibility for another nationality is sufficient.


Shamima Begum is not a Bangladeshi citizen. Only 'eligible'


----------



## Longhorn

untitled said:


> How do you suspect he was on PDF?


I don't, 
I'm just asking the question.


Wood said:


> As per international law, no one can be stateless. So I doubt that a mere eligibility for another nationality is sufficient. Technically, there are many countries one can be 'eligible' to apply for if you can pay the dime for it.
> 
> In this case, the accused are juveniles. They will get sympathy from the law if they cooperate. Even if proven guilty, they will likely have a lenient sentencing.


What exactly are they accused of?


----------



## Wood

untitled said:


> Shamima Begum was not a Bangladeshi citizen. Only 'eligible'


As per the UK gov., she is a citizen of Bangladesh. But of course, Begum could deny it.



Longhorn said:


> What exactly are they accused of?


No idea. They were picked up by the police in UK because of this attack, while it was in progress. One can only speculate that they could have aided and abetted the attack remotely.


Imran Khan said:


> Wikipedia and street talks both are same without any source .
> 
> Siddiqui — a US citizen of Pakistani origin — was convicted by a US court on charges of shooting at US army and FBI officers while in custody in Afghanistan and was sentenced to 86 years imprisonment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Aafia Siddiqui sustained 'minor injuries' in assault by fellow inmate in US prison: FO
> 
> 
> FO spokesperson says a formal complaint has been lodged with the relevant US authorities to investigate the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com


I did manage to find this unanimous resolution from the Senate in Pakistan



https://senate.gov.pk/uploads/documents/resolutions/1542961026_666.pdf



It is strange for Pakistani to call her the 'daughter of Pakistan' if she was not a citizen to begin with

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyZ

nahtanbob said:


> going to a synagogue and holding people hostage is beyond the limits of mental health issues


He killed no one. He could have shot up the entire congregation......but did not. Not the actions of a typical "terrorist". We will all spin this based on our bias's.


----------



## Longhorn

CrazyZ said:


> He killed no one. He could have shot up the entire congregation......but did not. Not the actions of a typical "terrorist". We will all spin this based on our bias's.


It could be argued that mass kidnap for political reasons is a terrorist act in itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingQamaR

Why did he pick a Jewish target for! what’s that got to do with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JackTheRipper

Trango Towers said:


> Good that you realise NON whites exist.
> Check the mirror sometimes



Desi Badu ! Is that you?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

kingQamaR said:


> Why did he pick a Jewish target for! what’s that got to do with them


Antisemitism @Beny Karachun


----------



## CrazyZ

Longhorn said:


> It could be argued that mass kidnap for political reasons is a terrorist act in itself.


A crime no doubt. He made demands but were they political?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

SecularNationalist said:


> Ok you smart civilized boy start writing letters to Biden administration,do a peaceful protest etc and the very next morning they will release aafia Siddiqui



Where did Kidnap and Ransom get this degenerate? Answer that question before you spew vitriol again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingQamaR

American Pakistani said:


> Indian news and online sites are having a field day and not missing any chance to use this for defaming Pakistanis. Thanks to such mofo clowns who give them excuses.



that’s indian problem they got short memories

same Indians were not laughing in the U.K or abroad. 2 weeks back there Indian sikh guy carrying a crossbow broke into Windsor castle to kill the queen … lol

this guy is now in U.K. custody in a mental hospital that’s what he’s put in sure we believe he was ill lol

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

TNT said:


> U obviously are a 3rd class citizen of a so called 1st class country, suffering from inferiority complex. I guess trying to be accepted in their society have wrecked ur brain so much that u wish u were Christian lolz. You ppl are actually not much different, one made Jesus son of God and u ppl made a human almost God.
> I never see christians ashamed when they do terrorist attacks or kill school kids, infact they dont even call it terrorism. Its actually ppl like u that bow to them and have an apologetic behavior instead of standing up. You ppl snt have the guts to tell them these are all repercussions to their behavior.



And some people made Bin Laden their God

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Longhorn

CrazyZ said:


> A crime no doubt. He made demands but were they political?


If his demand was for the release of Aafia Siddiqui then it was political.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chris Logan

check out what WION said about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

kingQamaR said:


> Why did he pick a Jewish target for! what’s that got to do with them


Deep seated hatred/confusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyZ

Longhorn said:


> If his demand was for the release of Aafia Siddiqui then it was political.


A crazy guy that unfortunately acted on his delusions. No different then folks that stormed the USA capital last Jan. Far more politics involved in the insurrection but that's not being investigated as terrorism....and those actions actually led to deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek

Menace2Society said:


> I wish Pakistan had adopted Christianity as their religion so we wouldn't have to be humiliated like this. It happens every time there is a sense of normality is restored, some schizophrenic ahole loses his shit and goes full Taliban.


Nah, we just need to be like Indonesia in the religious aspect, when do you ever hear about radicalism from them? Never.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bleek

Petition to send Pakistani radicals to Chinese "re-education" camps, we can sell their organs for some new J-10C jets? Pay them loans off?

Pakistani prisoners should also be used as forced labourers, never free them

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

CrazyZ said:


> A crazy guy that unfortunately acted on his delusions. No different then folks that stormed the USA capital last Jan. Far more politics involved in the insurrection but that's not being investigated as terrorism....and those actions actually led to deaths.


----------



## Bleek

Norwegian said:


> View attachment 809416


I can just look at his face and tell he's inbred, I would not write off the possibility of mental health issues here

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

CrazyZ said:


> He killed no one. He could have shot up the entire congregation......but did not. Not the actions of a typical "terrorist". We will all spin this based on our bias's.



If you have a reasonable explanation for these ...
travelling from UK to USA
purchasing firearms
going into a synagogue (He is not a Jew)
holding Jewish hostages
asking for unrelated person release

I am supposed to be glad he did not hurt anyone


untitled said:


> So you're justifying his shooting of innocents just because he was having bad day?


I never said he had a bad day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Beny Karachun said:


> Who told you that lol.
> It's our land.


You land....loooool
Beny you will be dead the land will be there 
Trouble with you Jews is your greed engulfs you. 

This is your time. Enjoy.
Each day the time your your end approaches. Every bad thing you do will be repaid 10 fold. Do not complain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

nahtanbob said:


> If you have a reasonable explanation for these ...
> travelling from UK to USA
> purchasing firearms
> going into a synagogue (He is not a Jew)
> holding Jewish hostages
> asking for unrelated person release
> 
> I am supposed to be glad he did not hurt anyone


A crazy man that acted on his delusions. He committed criminal acts and we should all be thankful that no one else was hurt. Based on actual past terrorists incidents, this could easily have been a mass casualty event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faqirze

Menace2Society said:


> Low IQ move. Deport everyone from Blackburn back to Pakistan.


No please keep them, we don't claim them as our own

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Longhorn said:


> Deep seated hatred/confusion.



George bush
Had millions of confused hateful Americans invade Iraq seeking 9/11.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

Menace2Society said:


> And some people made Bin Laden their God



Really? Is that supposed to be a taunt to Pakistanis who live here? Way to go with ur chamchageeri. Make sure u shine those balls nicely or mr brown wont be accepted. We know u r a snitch but fall so low?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

nahtanbob said:


> US government will not charge you on specific offenses if they want to protect sources & methods of intelligence. In a legal trial they have to disclose it in some manner to the judge and defense lawyers. Since she was dumb enough to grab a firearm and try to shoot law enforcement personnel it is easy to use that. I am assuming she did that and she was not framed for that.
> 
> the real question is what is a PhD with US citizenship doing with Islamic militants groups ? She was associated with those groups in some way. Even if the US government made a mistake on false association someone in the US state machinery will reverse the decision and move on. It has happened with numerous people in the war on terror.



US has released several Taliban commanders as hostage exchange, even if tries to take the gun and shoot FBI agent, or she is radicalized women does not mean US can not release her or exchange her for prisoner swap, I am asking what is special about her? she is just a terrorist/radical/wife of terrorist.


HRK said:


> as far I know this was a false case she was captured near Karsaz Shahrah-e-Faisal Karachi with her 2 children, when she was going to Airport for her departure to US but US declared her arrest from Afghanistan, secondly the case for which she was trialed is different then the story of the her involvement with some planned chemical (or other) terrorist attack in USA, these charges was never pressed against her in any court of law, also her arrest is falsely shown from Afghanistan.



I have a theory which is a bit stretch, like you said that she was allegedly planning a biological terrorist attack in USA, maybe she has knowledge about certain chemicals which makes her dangerous as US might believe if they release her ISIS/AQ or other Terrorists organizations can use her knowledge to plan more such chemical attacks, but as i said its a far stretched theory.


----------



## Goritoes

Afia US citizen of Pakistani Origin, hostage taker, British man with Pakistani Origin, do we have to mention Pakistani origin ? the man is a British citizen and has nothing to do with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EasyNow

nahtanbob said:


> going to a synagogue and holding people hostage is beyond the limits of mental health issues



Come on man - of course it could be mental health.

Going with a gun to a synagogue is no more complicated than the guy who stealthily entered Buckingham palace with a crossbow to kill the queen.

There is a proven link between lone terrorists and mental health problems. 










Mental Health And Terrorism: What Are The Links?


Over the years, we have seen multiple individuals with mental health issues, and with a background of domestic violence or criminality, being drawn into committing wider acts of terrorism for extremist or political motives.




www.forbes.com









__





The Relationship Between Mental Health Problems and Terrorism


This CREST report surveys research on the prevalence of mental health problems in the general offending population in prisons and probation.




crestresearch.ac.uk






Sadly, in Asian/Muslim societies mental health problems are not recognised as well as they should be. Huge numbers of people are living with chronic psychological problems and self-medicating using religion as therapy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

TNT said:


> Really? Is that supposed to be a taunt to Pakistanis who live here?



It's an insult to the terrorists that make us all look bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CatSultan

Goritoes said:


> bro, can you start a PM ?


How do I do that? can you private message on Defence.pk?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

CrazyZ said:


> A crazy man that acted on his delusions. He committed criminal acts and we should all be thankful that no one else was hurt. Based on actual past terrorists incidents, this could easily have been a mass casualty event.


at some point crazy people with power act on delusions


----------



## khansaheeb

nahtanbob said:


> going to a synagogue and holding people hostage is beyond the limits of mental health issues


I will remember that when people discuss Indian army holding Kashmir hostage.


Beny Karachun said:


> Pretty sure he's American, 50 percent of us are Middle Eastern.
> Our land, if aliens came the first one they would laugh at are Palestinians and their low IQ donkey rider supporters
> 
> It's our land lol, you start a war against us and you're going to get displaced lol, get ****ed losers


Don't fantasize too much . Denial is the last step in defeat.


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

Being mental or psycho is not a defense against terrorism. They are mental and psycho because of their dangerous level of hate. Normal people do not attack humans except in self defense of a direct physical threat to preserve their own or other people's lives and limbs. So, anyone who presumes and ascribes criminal guilt to people due to their race, religion, ethnicity, nationality, profession, language, tribe, or any category or group is a dangerous psycho. This violent case maybe political terrorism, but there are also those who shoot up schools, or cinemas, or those who lynch people for their race, religion, or politics, they should all be charged with terrorism -- maybe it is criminal, religious, social, or political terrorism, but it is terrorism.


----------



## untitled

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> Being mental or psycho is not a defense against terrorism. They are mental and psycho because of their dangerous level of hate.


But a precedent does exist. Courts all over the world have released people who commited heinous crimes by citing mental illness in the acused. We are seeing the same game being played in Pakistan's own ongoing Noor Muqadam case


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Goritoes said:


> Afia US citizen of Pakistani Origin, hostage taker, British man with Pakistani Origin, do we have to mention Pakistani origin ? the man is a British citizen and has nothing to do with Pakistan.



Afia not a US citizen...









Aafia Siddiqui - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




"*Aafia Siddiqui* (Urdu: عافیہ صدیقی; born 2 March 1972) is a Pakistani Neuroscientist..."










FBI’s Top Ten News Stories for the Week Ending August 8, 2008







archives.fbi.gov




*2. New York: Pakistani Woman Arrested in Afghanistan*
Aafia Siddiqui was charged with attempting to kill United States officers and employees in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

A guy born and bred in UK but some people think his pakistani lineage should be made part of the news, wow. Next time address Elon Musk as south African on his success and his failures.


----------



## kingQamaR

I’m not sure why his Pakistani ethnicity is in dispute for 

in U.K.government or council forms, it has boxes you tick which group you belong to. Even the f cking government reminds who we are we are not from Saxons or vikings

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## nahtanbob

Vapnope said:


> A guy born and bred in UK but some people think his pakistani lineage should be made part of the news, wow. Next time address Elon Musk as south African on his success and his failures.



USA is known for CEOs. I will let folks figure out what gets associated with Pakistan


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

untitled said:


> But a precedent does exist. Courts all over the world have released people who commited heinous crimes by citing mental illness in the acused. We are seeing the same game being played in Pakistan's own ongoing Noor Muqadam case


If they identify their "target" by race, nationality, religion, ethnicity, politics, profession, or by any group from whom they seek misplaced "vengeance" then they are not mentally ill. They are sane. We can differentiate people who are genuinely mentally ill and who maybe violent but are not terrorist from those who are motivated by terrorist and fascist hate. When terrorism is legitimized in politics and accepted in government, that becomes fascism.


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

... There are many cases especially in America, for example where an employee or former employee shoots up the work place. I consider that a form of terrorism. They are coherent, angry, seeking "revenge", making "a point", and are clearly sane.


----------



## Bouncer

Good thing they killed him instead of giving him a platform by taking this trial. Now investigate his family and take them to the task. It is impossible that his family didn't know about his leanings.


----------



## kingQamaR

Bouncer said:


> Good thing they killed him instead of giving him a platform by taking this trial. Now investigate his family and take them to the task. It is impossible that his family didn't know about his leanings.



don’t worry about any further investigations to this mans reasons. It’s literally shameful for Pakistan and embarrassing for USA how a Pakistani lady was arrested on fake charges then tortured and raped in USA custody regular! And now you want the guys family to picked up that’s hilarious what have they got to do with poor lady

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

nahtanbob said:


> USA is known for CEOs. I will let folks figure out what gets associated with Pakistan


O i believe in stereotypes, i must be very cool...


----------



## Bouncer

kingQamaR said:


> don’t worry about any further investigations to this mans reasons. It’s literally shameful for Pakistan and embarrassing for USA how a Pakistani lady was arrested on fake charges then tortured and raped in USA custody regular! And now you want the guys family to picked up that’s hilarious what have they got to do with poor lady



Listen man, I'll keep my comments about this "poor lady" to myself as you and a lot of other members on this forum might not like them.

Regarding this idiot, this is what happens when you propagate unlimited packages of jihad like some mobile package. Jihad is to be declared by an Islamic Government and all others are just opportunists and petty criminals. This man brought shame to an entire community and now he's dead. His family needs to be investigated to find out what they knew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

kingQamaR said:


> I’m not sure why his Pakistani ethnicity is in dispute for
> 
> in U.K.government or council forms, it has boxes you tick which group you belong to. Even the f cking government reminds who we are we are not from Saxons or vikings


Good, bad, ugly
We are who we are, where ever you're you'll always remain a Pakistani

No issues with calling him a Pakistani but saying that

UK is a salafist factory- so in some ways it is thier responsibility to come down hard on these weridos

Just like you crack down on radical cammunist gurrielas, seperatist like IRA, White nationalist etc etc

In the same way this factory of radicals should be stopped, every ideology will have it's share of radicals

It's the job of the UK government to keep tr in check

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

kingQamaR said:


> don’t worry about any further investigations to this mans reasons. It’s literally shameful for Pakistan and embarrassing for USA how a Pakistani lady was arrested on fake charges then tortured and raped in USA custody regular! And now you want the guys family to picked up that’s hilarious what have they got to do with poor lady


Read the history in detail. She screwed up this case with her own acts. After all her husband walks free and lived a comfortable life in KSA. He is a doctor. Pervaiz Musharraf and Mohinuddin provide her best platform to deal with the situation, Her husband took the opportunity, but she stand up as a rebel ... and paid the price. Read her history and cross-check the references, your opinion will be changed. We have few skeletons in the closet. Those who totally changed their frequency now and destroyed many bright students of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

Goritoes said:


> Maybe but if not than its extremely bizarre that Israel PM is monitoring a domestic situation of America, if there is a situation in Israel regarding Christian or Muslim, every Muslim country should monitor ? I understand concerns, I mean right way is to call President or local authorities using the right channels but this is a bit weird to me. Well, lets hope no one is harmed and the man is apprehended soon. Last thing we as Muslims in US wants another crazy dude killing innocent civilians for the alleged wrongs of US govt/establishment/CIA/FBI etc .
> 
> I was thinking about moving to Dallas, and this is happening close to Dallas, Allah Khair kare.



Jinda qaum aise hi apne logo ki difa karti hai .


----------



## nahtanbob

kingQamaR said:


> don’t worry about any further investigations to this mans reasons. It’s literally shameful for Pakistan and embarrassing for USA how a Pakistani lady was arrested on fake charges then tortured and raped in USA custody regular! And now you want the guys family to picked up that’s hilarious what have they got to do with poor lady



I am not saying mistakes are not made in counter-terrorism operations. In this case there is a large body of evidence against her


----------



## GHALIB

SecularNationalist said:


> Yea basically Zionism replaced Judaism.
> Present day Israel is a Zionist state not a Jewish state. You confused people don't know what you are fighting for or just bunch of thugs using a religion to occupy a piece of land.
> Torah forbids Jewish people to have their own state and few real Jews left today oppose the existence of isreal.




LOL


----------



## Andhadhun

*Texas Synagogue Hostage-Taker Malik Faisal Akram Was Known To British Intelligence Agency*







FBI official briefing media about the Texas Synagogue hostage situation (Representative Image) (Pic Via Twitter)

London, Jan 18 (PTI) The British hostage-taker shot dead by the FBI to end a siege at a synagogue in Texas was known to Britain’s secret service, according to UK media reports on Tuesday.
Malik Faisal Akram, 44, who demanded the release of Pakistani neuroscientist Afia Siddiqui suspected of ties with Al Qaeda, was on the radar of the MI5 intelligence service during the second half of 2020 to assess whether he posed a security threat after suspicion around Islamist terrorism had reportedly been flagged.

According to ‘The Times’, Akram was the subject of a “short lead investigation” for at least four weeks but the case was closed when spies assessed there was no indication that he presented a terrorist threat at that time.

Akram had also been in prison four times, between 1996 and 2012, for a range of offences, including violent disorder, harassment and theft. It emerged earlier that he had even been banned from a British court for ranting about the 9/11 terrorist attack in New York in 2001.
The Exclusion Order at Blackburn Magistrates' Court was made under Section 12 of the UK's Contempt of Court Act over 20 years ago.

However, by the time he travelled to the US in late December 2021, Akram was not on the UK Home Office warnings index, the watchlist that allows police at airports to intercept would-be passengers of concern. Sources told the newspaper that it would be “disproportionate” for someone assessed as being no threat to be on the list.

Akram was killed by the FBI after the siege at a synagogue in Colleyville, three miles from Dallas, Texas, on Saturday as he demanded the release of Siddiqui, dubbed “Lady Al Qaeda”.
Akram, whose family based in the UK say he had mental health problems, had stayed at homeless shelters before carrying out the siege. His arrival had raised no red flags in the US, where President Joe Biden declared the incident as a terror act. Biden said that Akram purchased the handgun used in the siege “on the street”.

Akram’s associates in Blackburn said he had quarrelled with his family after moving to a more conservative strand of Islam. They said Akram, who was estranged from his wife and had *six children*, had a temper and tried to impose his strict religious values on others. He had become increasingly religious, had distanced himself from his family and had taken to Wahhabism, a fundamentalist strain of Islam.

Two teenagers arrested in south Manchester in connection with the Texas siege are still being questioned by England's North West Counter Terrorism Unit.


----------



## PradoTLC

So all the terrorists are known to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

funded by them trained by them mkultra brainwashed by them.


----------



## Menace2Society

Azadkashmir said:


> funded by them trained by them mkultra brainwashed by them.



These are down and outers radicalised by delusions of grandeur and mentally unstable. They live a purposeless existence.

I also blame the parents for raising idiots, they probably pump their kids with mind f**k things such as you are always a sinner and you need to become obsessed with your faith for redemption, literally giving your kids daddy issues so they grow up broken and unable to pair bond or form a healthy psyche.

Parents are broken people too because their parents do the same thing with them. They don't know how to raise a balanced person. They threaten them constantly they have to be a devout Muslim to get a parents love or they will be rejected. How psychotic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

aryadravida said:


> Who told you he was mentally unstable?his brother? BS....a very easy and convenient way to absolve themselves of this crime...a mentally unstable person cant flow from UK to US and execute a plan this precisely...he identified a synagogue and made plans to hold the jews there as hostages....
> he is not mentally retarded...he is a terrorist. No matter how much you try to justify his acts the world will see him as another terrorist.



No doubt he was very motivated person , he went to thousands of miles away with full planning .


----------



## GHALIB

American Pakistani said:


> Indian news and online sites are having a field day and not missing any chance to use this for defaming Pakistanis. Thanks to such mofo clowns who give them excuses.


What will you do if some indian terrorist takes hostages in america ? You and your countrymen will do the same . At least dozen threads would be opened on this forum .


----------



## GHALIB

kingQamaR said:


> that’s indian problem they got short memories
> 
> same Indians were not laughing in the U.K or abroad. 2 weeks back there Indian sikh guy carrying a crossbow broke into Windsor castle to kill the queen … lol
> 
> this guy is now in U.K. custody in a mental hospital that’s what he’s put in sure we believe he was ill lol



Only doctors can decide if sikh was mental case , if guy was mental we can sympathise with him , if he was normal , he should be punished , we will be happy .


----------



## TexasJohn

Sainthood 101 said:


> Ok buddy- this is how people living in the desert look like and this is definitely not colonization in the name of religion (which academically or from secular presepctive is likely considered folk stories- so ethnic cleansing, genocide, colonization in the name of folk stories)
> View attachment 809175
> 
> Human race is f-ed
> If aliens ever come they'd just laugh at us and leave us alone


This is a Canadian living in NY. He is not an Israeli. he is Jewish.









Am I Jewish???


People are often surprised to learn about my Jewish identity. I’ve got blonde hair, blue eyes, and fair skin. The irony is obvious. I look more like one of Hitler’s acolytes than a relative of thos…




dashofmind.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

TexasJohn said:


> This is a Canadian living in NY. He is not an Israeli. he is Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I Jewish???
> 
> 
> People are often surprised to learn about my Jewish identity. I’ve got blonde hair, blue eyes, and fair skin. The irony is obvious. I look more like one of Hitler’s acolytes than a relative of thos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dashofmind.com


proves nothing? , most "Israeli" "settlers" are blonde/white dudes with American accents and DNA wise are probably some English, German European mix
So why are these European colonizers claiming Israel as their historical land?

If this kid decides he can go to Israel and he will be considered "Israeli" - than he'll chant "our" land like a deranged maniac and will become the laughing stock of the world


----------



## TexasJohn

Sainthood 101 said:


> proves nothing? , most "Israeli" "settlers" are blonde/white dudes with American accents and DNA wise are probably some English, German European mix
> So why are these European colonizers claiming Israel as their historical land?
> 
> If this kid decides he can go to Israel and he will be considered "Israeli" - than he'll chant "our" land like a deranged maniac and will become the laughing stock of the world


I invite you to look at this page. Middle easterners come in different shades. As far as the picture you posted, it's a guy who was born in Canada, moved to NY wondering if he can be called Jewish. Nothing to do with what an average Israeli looks like. I run into a few here in DFW. Some look middle-eastern, others don't. Not disputing that a large number of Europeans also moved there after WWII








What does the typical Israeli Jew look like? Do they look Middle Eastern, European, or something else?


Answer (1 of 9): What do Europeans look like? Some Europeans have an olive skin tone, dark hair and eyes, while other have light hair, eyes and skin. This also applies to the people in the Middle East. Jews look no different to the peoples of the Middle East. The majority of Jews and Middle East...




www.quora.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Afia not a US citizen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aafia Siddiqui - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Aafia Siddiqui* (Urdu: عافیہ صدیقی; born 2 March 1972) is a Pakistani Neuroscientist..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI’s Top Ten News Stories for the Week Ending August 8, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> archives.fbi.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. New York: Pakistani Woman Arrested in Afghanistan*
> Aafia Siddiqui was charged with attempting to kill United States officers and employees in Afghanistan.


She was not neuroscinetist nor a medical doctor , she was in field of psychology working on subject of teaching mentally challenged children . As told by her sister .


----------



## GHALIB

Andhadhun said:


> *Texas Synagogue Hostage-Taker Malik Faisal Akram Was Known To British Intelligence Agency*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI official briefing media about the Texas Synagogue hostage situation (Representative Image) (Pic Via Twitter)
> 
> London, Jan 18 (PTI) The British hostage-taker shot dead by the FBI to end a siege at a synagogue in Texas was known to Britain’s secret service, according to UK media reports on Tuesday.
> Malik Faisal Akram, 44, who demanded the release of Pakistani neuroscientist Afia Siddiqui suspected of ties with Al Qaeda, was on the radar of the MI5 intelligence service during the second half of 2020 to assess whether he posed a security threat after suspicion around Islamist terrorism had reportedly been flagged.
> 
> According to ‘The Times’, Akram was the subject of a “short lead investigation” for at least four weeks but the case was closed when spies assessed there was no indication that he presented a terrorist threat at that time.
> 
> Akram had also been in prison four times, between 1996 and 2012, for a range of offences, including violent disorder, harassment and theft. It emerged earlier that he had even been banned from a British court for ranting about the 9/11 terrorist attack in New York in 2001.
> The Exclusion Order at Blackburn Magistrates' Court was made under Section 12 of the UK's Contempt of Court Act over 20 years ago.
> 
> However, by the time he travelled to the US in late December 2021, Akram was not on the UK Home Office warnings index, the watchlist that allows police at airports to intercept would-be passengers of concern. Sources told the newspaper that it would be “disproportionate” for someone assessed as being no threat to be on the list.
> 
> Akram was killed by the FBI after the siege at a synagogue in Colleyville, three miles from Dallas, Texas, on Saturday as he demanded the release of Siddiqui, dubbed “Lady Al Qaeda”.
> Akram, whose family based in the UK say he had mental health problems, had stayed at homeless shelters before carrying out the siege. His arrival had raised no red flags in the US, where President Joe Biden declared the incident as a terror act. Biden said that Akram purchased the handgun used in the siege “on the street”.
> 
> Akram’s associates in Blackburn said he had quarrelled with his family after moving to a more conservative strand of Islam. They said Akram, who was estranged from his wife and had *six children*, had a temper and tried to impose his strict religious values on others. He had become increasingly religious, had distanced himself from his family and had taken to Wahhabism, a fundamentalist strain of Islam.
> 
> Two teenagers arrested in south Manchester in connection with the Texas siege are still being questioned by England's North West Counter Terrorism Unit.



This will bring more problems for british pakistanis travelling to america .


----------



## HAIDER

PradoTLC said:


> So all the terrorists are known to them


Job has been done permanently.


----------



## Omar Al-Deek

I'm trying to learn more about the Siddiqui case. The question I have is- if she is not a terrorist why did the US want her? Why was the US after her? I listened to her speech years ago and she doesn't seem like a terrorist to me but I'm baffled as to why they were after her.


----------



## Menace2Society

Look at this retard. I think Pakistan needs to bring everyone home and do a MAO style cull

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## GHALIB

Omar Al-Deek said:


> I'm trying to learn more about the Siddiqui case. The question I have is- if she is not a terrorist why did the US want her? Why was the US after her? I listened to her speech years ago and she doesn't seem like a terrorist to me but I'm baffled as to why they were after her.


She left her doctor husband in america , came to pakistan . It is alleged by her husband that she was influenced by some elements who were waging jihad against america , somehow she landed in afghanistan along with those men , there she was arrested and jailed in bagram jail . You can find this on youtube .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar Al-Deek

GHALIB said:


> She left her doctor husband in america , came to pakistan . It is alleged by her husband that she was influenced by some elements who were waging jihad against america , somehow she landed in afghanistan along with those men , there she was arrested and jailed in bagram jail . You can find this on youtube .



different people say very different things in regards to her. I wonder what your view is of eating beef.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Beny Karachun said:


> Lol, try us, we will just make you cry some more


Loool..brave yid.
Will be hiding behind a tank. Remember you came for Pakistani nukes..why did yiu run? 
Bunny 3000 years you wondered the earth and now you are so arrogant? Just time read your scriptures. You end is coming. 
You are not the people of moses you are the sons of Adolf and nazis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Englishman

Trango Towers said:


> Loool..brave yid.
> Will be hiding behind a tank. Remember you came for Pakistani nukes..why did yiu run?
> Bunny 3000 years you wondered the earth and now you are so arrogant? Just time read your scriptures. You end is coming.
> You are not the people of moses you are the sons of Adolf and nazis



Lol

These guys are very interesting 

You would have thought they'd have some humility considering they were exterminated like rodents within living memory.

However they would rather enact what happened to them on an indigenous semitic population.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Trango Towers said:


> Loool..brave yid.
> Will be hiding behind a tank. Remember you came for Pakistani nukes..why did yiu run?
> Bunny 3000 years you wondered the earth and now you are so arrogant? Just time read your scriptures. You end is coming.
> You are not the people of moses you are the sons of Adolf and nazis


Lol, stop thinking Pakistan is relevant to us.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Beny Karachun said:


> Lol, stop thinking Pakistan is relevant to us.


Read what Ben- Gerurin said.
We are a bigger threat to you than all your cousins combined. That's why 2019 you were at Indian bases stinking as bad as your Hindu friends. But soon you ran. 

If paksitan isn't relevant why are you here? 
F off to a racist fascist forum for nazi jews

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Menace2Society said:


> Look at this retard. I think Pakistan needs to bring everyone home and do a MAO style cull
> 
> View attachment 810137



He quite literally went full retard. He got divorced, wife took the kids and his money. He spiralled into depression. Sold his pharmacies, joined tableeghi jamat.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Trango Towers said:


> Read what Ben- Gerurin said.
> We are a bigger threat to you than all your cousins combined. That's why 2019 you were at Indian bases stinking as bad as your Hindu friends. But soon you ran.
> 
> If paksitan isn't relevant why are you here?
> F off to a racist fascist forum for nazi jews


You're so irrelevant, our civilians don't know a single name of a Pakistani leader. Hell, even I don't know who your PM is without looking up and I'm way closer to the subject of Pakistan than most Israelis. 

Your entire military and political history with Israel is based on ego lifting, baseless lies. 

I have no idea what Ben Gurion said, you're not a threat, you're irrelevant. We don't care, nor do we think about you. Meanwhile you're obsessed with us.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Englishman

Beny Karachun said:


> You're so irrelevant, our civilians don't know a single name of a Pakistani leader. Hell, even I don't know who your PM is without looking up and I'm way closer to the subject of Pakistan than most Israelis.
> 
> Your entire military and political history with Israel is based on ego lifting, baseless lies.
> 
> I have no idea what Ben Gurion said, you're not a threat, you're irrelevant. We don't care, nor do we think about you. Meanwhile you're obsessed with us.



Why are you on a Pakistani forum then?

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Englishman said:


> Why are you on a Pakistani forum then?



Oh stop the witch hunt will you, its good to have variety on here and get different viewpoints.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Englishman

Menace2Society said:


> Oh stop the witch hunt will you, its good to have variety on here and get different viewpoints.



What has your retort got to do with my reply which was in fact pertanent to his point?

X says Y is insignificant 
X is spending allot of time on Y

I am seeking a resolution to this paradox.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Beny Karachun said:


> You're so irrelevant, our civilians don't know a single name of a Pakistani leader. Hell, even I don't know who your PM is without looking up and I'm way closer to the subject of Pakistan than most Israelis.
> 
> Your entire military and political history with Israel is based on ego lifting, baseless lies.
> 
> I have no idea what Ben Gurion said, you're not a threat, you're irrelevant. We don't care, nor do we think about you. Meanwhile you're obsessed with us.


You Jews become ignorant when it suits you.
I am glad you know nothing about us. We don't want you to know anything about us. 

You Jews have been hated since time because you are vile vermin. Vermin who even cheated on their own prophet. Remember when he went to Mount Sanai you took a calf for worship. 
Lying cheating and deciet is your way.

So again why are you here if Pakistanis are irrelevant? 
Do u see me on jewspew or yidshak? Go there and be with relevant nazis. Make your father Adolf proud. And by the way you are NOT from Palestine...you are white from Europe and you will leave again.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Englishman said:


> Why are you on a Pakistani forum then?


Because you guys are funny



Trango Towers said:


> You Jews become ignorant when it suits you.
> I am glad you know nothing about us. We don't want you to know anything about us.
> 
> You Jews have been hated since time because you are vile vermin. Vermin who even cheated on their own prophet. Remember when he went to Mount Sanai you took a calf for worship.
> Lying cheating and deciet is your way.
> 
> So again why are you here if Pakistanis are irrelevant?
> Do u see me on jewspew or yidshak? Go there and be with relevant nazis. Make your father Adolf proud. And by the way you are NOT from Palestine...you are white from Europe and you will leave again.


Oh, don't get me wrong, we know everything about you. But not day to day civilians, we just don't care about you. 

Anyways, cope harder

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Menace2Society said:


> Oh stop the witch hunt will you, its good to have variety on here and get different viewpoints.


Jog on....they guy said Pakistan and Pakistani are irrelevant and we are asking him if we are irrelevant why is he here sniffing..

You can stop being a fascist sympathiser

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Beny Karachun said:


> Because you guys are funny
> 
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong, we know everything about you. But not day to day civilians, we just don't care about you.
> 
> Anyways, cope harder


Lool. U know shit.
All zionists talk a lot.
And yiu are brave against unarmed kids and women and the elderly

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Omar Al-Deek said:


> I'm trying to learn more about the Siddiqui case. The question I have is- if she is not a terrorist why did the US want her? Why was the US after her? I listened to her speech years ago and she doesn't seem like a terrorist to me but I'm baffled as to why they were after her.


They prob wanted her to work for them or wanted info from her or our rogue agencies were on the feed wagon of US dollars and fabricated stuff to squeeze money out of US tax payers. What we do know is that a lot of shady dirt has been hidden under official secrets and the fact is Aafia and her children were criminally kidnapped in violation of process of law and Pak gov did little to challenge it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sayfullah

Pakistan defence forum shouldn’t have any Israelis on it. Our state doesn’t recognize the existence of Israelis so our forum which is Pakistan defence forum should be the same. Mods should instantly ban every Israeli on this forum.


Beny Karachun said:


> Arabs don't even have the sound P in their language to say Palestine.


It’s *فلسطين *in Arabic not Palestine. You have such a low iq there’s no point in even arguing with you. 


Norwegian said:


> Kingdom of Israel is much older than Islam and Christianity


No it’s not. Adam A.S. was a Muslim. Every prophet was a Muslim. Allah Azzawajal sent prophets to every nation and all those prophets were Muslims. Quran mentions the children of Bani Israel and how Allah Azzawajal saved them from pharaoh and how after clear signs they still denied.

“And ˹remember˺ when We rescued you from the people of Pharaoh, who afflicted you with dreadful torment—killing your sons and keeping your women. That was a severe test from your Lord.”
(Quran 7:141)

“The people of the Scripture (Jews) ask you to cause a book to descend upon them from heaven. Indeed they asked Moosa (Moses) for even greater than that, when they said: ‘Show us Allah in public,’ but they were struck with thunder clap and lightning for their wickedness. Then they worshipped the calf even after clear proofs, evidences, and signs had come to them. (Even) so We forgave them. And We gave Moosa (Moses) a clear proof of authority”
(Quran 4:153)

“The Jews and the Christians each say, “We are the children of Allah and His most beloved!” Say, ˹O Prophet,˺ “Why then does He punish you for your sins? No! You are only humans like others of His Own making. He forgives whoever He wills and punishes whoever He wills. To Allah ˹alone˺ belongs the kingdom of the heavens and the earth and everything in between. And to Him is the final return.””
(Quran 5:18)

“And We declared to the children of Isrā’īl in the Book: “You will surely spread mischief on the earth twice, and you will surely show utmost haughtiness.”
(Quran 17:4) 

The Kingdom of Israel was destroyed the first time by the Neo-Assyrian Empire around 720 BCE. Quran tells us they’ll spread mischief twice. They’ve already been destroyed once. 

Sahih Muslim 2922
Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) as saying:
The last hour would not come unless the Muslims will fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them until the Jews would hide themselves behind a stone or a tree and a stone or a tree would say: Muslim, or the servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me; come and kill him; but the tree Gharqad would not say, for it is the tree of the Jews.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Jf-17 block 3 said:


> No it’s not. Adam A.S. was a Muslim. Every prophet was a Muslim.


Christians and Jews disagree. They call prophets before Hadhrat Muhammed their prophets not Muslim prophets



Beny Karachun said:


> Lol, stop thinking Pakistan is relevant to us.


Iran is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Beny Karachun said:


> You're so irrelevant, our civilians don't know a single name of a Pakistani leader. Hell, even I don't know who your PM is without looking up and I'm way closer to the subject of Pakistan than most Israelis.
> 
> Your entire military and political history with Israel is based on ego lifting, baseless lies.
> 
> I have no idea what Ben Gurion said, you're not a threat, you're irrelevant. We don't care, nor do we think about you. Meanwhile you're obsessed with us.


Exactly. Last of the Pakistani Jews left Karachi for Israel in the 60s during dictator Ayub 








KARACHI: Bene Israel graveyard: buried in time or conscience?


KARACHI, May 5: For most of her life, Rachel Joseph has fought for a place that may as well not exist. At 89, frail...



www.dawn.com







Beny Karachun said:


> Because you guys are funny


Or to keep a check on antisemitism in Pakistan? 😉



Jf-17 block 3 said:


> akistan defence forum shouldn’t have any Israelis on it. Our state doesn’t recognize the existence of Israelis so our forum which is Pakistan defence forum should be the same. Mods should instantly ban every Israeli on this forum.


Sorry it doesn't work like that. Jewish State of Israel for better or worse exist on the ground and can no longer be ignored even if you don't recognize it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sayfullah

Norwegian said:


> Christians and Jews disagree. They call prophets before Hadhrat Muhammed their prophets not Muslim prophets


Well the Quran disagrees and Quran is the truth. Christians lie Jews lie but Quran is the truth and 100% correct. Allah Azzawajal tells us all the prophets were Muslim and Allah Azzawajal does not lie. 


Norwegian said:


> Sorry it doesn't work like that. Jewish State of Israel for better or worse exist on the ground and can no longer be ignored even if you don't recognize it


It illegally exists and occupies Palestine. It’s end will come soon. It’ll be destroy like it was before. Quran tells us : 
*“And We declared to the children of Isrā’īl in the Book: “You will surely spread mischief on the earth twice, and you will surely show utmost haughtiness.”
(Quran 17:4)*
Quran is the truth! Israel’s end is near. 
Muslims will liberate their lands! 
*Sahih Muslim 2922
Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) as saying:
“The last hour would not come unless the Muslims will fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them until the Jews would hide themselves behind a stone or a tree and a stone or a tree would say: Muslim, or the servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me; come and kill him; but the tree Gharqad would not say, for it is the tree of the Jews.”*
I am not a munafiq and will never accept the illegal dajjali state of Israel. 
Two nation theory does not exist as well. Its all Palestine nothing israel. Like Umar Ibn Khattab R.A. made a treaty when Quds was liberated in which in stated Jews wouldn’t be allowed to live there (their allowed to worship but not live). I am loyal to that agreement that was made and can never accept a Jewish state in the holy lands of Palestine.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Jf-17 block 3 said:


> Well the Quran disagrees and Quran is the truth. Christians lie Jews lie but Quran is the truth and 100% correct. Allah Azzawajal tells us all the prophets were Muslim and Allah Azzawajal does not lie.


That's not how it works. Jews and Christians also claim their Gods are speaking the truth just like Muslims. So either all are speaking the truth or all are liars. You can't pick and choose (favorism)



Jf-17 block 3 said:


> Two nation theory does not exist as well. Its all Palestine nothing israel. Like Umar Ibn Khattab R.A. made a treaty when Quds was liberated in which in stated Jews wouldn’t be allowed to live there (their allowed to worship but not live). I am loyal to that agreement that was made and can never accept a Jewish state in the holy lands of Palestine.


Centuries have passed since the agreement of Hadhrat Omar. That agreement is no longer binding on anyone


----------



## KAL-EL

"The fault, dear Brutus, is not in our stars,
But in ourselves, that we are underlings"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sayfullah

Norwegian said:


> That's not how it works. Jews and Christians also claim their Gods are speaking the truth just like Muslims. So either all are speaking the truth or all are liars. You can't pick and choose (favorism)


I am a Muslim though and have firm belief in Islam. Quran is Allah’s words and 100% correct. I don’t care what Jews or Christians claim I am a Muslim and believe in Islam and Islam tells us Quran is the truth. 


Norwegian said:


> Centuries have passed since the agreement of Hadhrat Omar. That agreement is no longer binding on anyone


Even Ottomans abided by the agreement Sultan AbdulHamid even abided by it and didn’t let Jews live in the holy lands of Palestine. The agreement has no expiry date it’ll be valid till qayamat. Just because israel illegally occupies Palestine or the caliphate doesn’t exist right now, doesn’t change the fact that the agreement is still valid. 
Quran tells us the end of Israel and Jews so we have no worry, Allah Azawajal will surely deal with them and, we muslims will become victorious over them.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Jf-17 block 3 said:


> Pakistan defence forum shouldn’t have any Israelis on it. Our state doesn’t recognize the existence of Israelis so our forum which is Pakistan defence forum should be the same. Mods should instantly ban every Israeli on this forum.
> 
> It’s *فلسطين *in Arabic not Palestine. You have such a low iq there’s no point in even arguing with you.
> 
> No it’s not. Adam A.S. was a Muslim. Every prophet was a Muslim. Allah Azzawajal sent prophets to every nation and all those prophets were Muslims. Quran mentions the children of Bani Israel and how Allah Azzawajal saved them from pharaoh and how after clear signs they still denied.
> 
> “And ˹remember˺ when We rescued you from the people of Pharaoh, who afflicted you with dreadful torment—killing your sons and keeping your women. That was a severe test from your Lord.”
> (Quran 7:141)
> 
> “The people of the Scripture (Jews) ask you to cause a book to descend upon them from heaven. Indeed they asked Moosa (Moses) for even greater than that, when they said: ‘Show us Allah in public,’ but they were struck with thunder clap and lightning for their wickedness. Then they worshipped the calf even after clear proofs, evidences, and signs had come to them. (Even) so We forgave them. And We gave Moosa (Moses) a clear proof of authority”
> (Quran 4:153)
> 
> “The Jews and the Christians each say, “We are the children of Allah and His most beloved!” Say, ˹O Prophet,˺ “Why then does He punish you for your sins? No! You are only humans like others of His Own making. He forgives whoever He wills and punishes whoever He wills. To Allah ˹alone˺ belongs the kingdom of the heavens and the earth and everything in between. And to Him is the final return.””
> (Quran 5:18)
> 
> “And We declared to the children of Isrā’īl in the Book: “You will surely spread mischief on the earth twice, and you will surely show utmost haughtiness.”
> (Quran 17:4)
> 
> The Kingdom of Israel was destroyed the first time by the Neo-Assyrian Empire around 720 BCE. Quran tells us they’ll spread mischief twice. They’ve already been destroyed once.
> 
> Sahih Muslim 2922
> Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (ﷺ) as saying:
> The last hour would not come unless the Muslims will fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them until the Jews would hide themselves behind a stone or a tree and a stone or a tree would say: Muslim, or the servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me; come and kill him; but the tree Gharqad would not say, for it is the tree of the Jews.


I know it's Philistine in Arabic. That name is the name given for the Philistines, which were the enemies of Jews and were ethnically Greek, unlike Palestinians today which just hijacked that name, they are ethnically Arab. They have nothing to do with their name. 

No lol, every prophet was a Jew. Most of your prophets existed many hundreds of years before Islam was even a concept. You Muslims are sons of Ishmael, which is a son of Abraham's slave Hagar. We Jews are sons of Isaac, sons of Abraham's wife Sarah. All prophets which you believe were Muslim did executable acts from the Islamic perspective such as drinking Alcohol as an example.



Jf-17 block 3 said:


> I am a Muslim though and have firm belief in Islam. Quran is Allah’s words and 100% correct. I don’t care what Jews or Christians claim I am a Muslim and believe in Islam and Islam tells us Quran is the truth.
> 
> Even Ottomans abided by the agreement Sultan AbdulHamid even abided by it and didn’t let Jews live in the holy lands of Palestine. The agreement has no expiry date it’ll be valid till qayamat. Just because israel illegally occupies Palestine or the caliphate doesn’t exist right now, doesn’t change the fact that the agreement is still valid.
> Quran tells us the end of Israel and Jews so we have no worry, Allah Azawajal will surely deal with them and, we muslims will become victorious over them.


If so you should know that Israel is for the Jews.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Beny Karachun said:


> No lol, every prophet was a Jew


Nope. Prophets before Abraham such as Noah and Adam were not Jews



Beny Karachun said:


> If so you should know that Israel is for the Jews.


Am Yisrael Chai


----------



## Beny Karachun

Norwegian said:


> Nope. Prophets before Abraham such as Noah and Adam were not Jews
> 
> 
> Am Yisrael Chai


Abraham and Adam weren't prophets. Abraham is regarded as the first Hebrew, first "Jew". The Torah wasn't given to us so us yet so it's a tricky definition.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Beny Karachun said:


> Abraham and Adam weren't prophets. Abraham is regarded as the first Hebrew, first "Jew". The Torah wasn't given to us so us yet so it's a tricky definition.


And what about Noah? Is he considered a prophet in your religion?


----------



## Beny Karachun

Norwegian said:


> And what about Noah? Is he considered a prophet in your religion?


No, according to my religion, Moses and Aharon were the first prophets.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Sayfullah

Beny Karachun said:


> I know it's Philistine in Arabic. That name is the name given for the Philistines, which were the enemies of Jews and were ethnically Greek, unlike Palestinians today which just hijacked that name, they are ethnically Arab. They have nothing to do with their name.
> 
> No lol, every prophet was a Jew. Most of your prophets existed many hundreds of years before Islam was even a concept. You Muslims are sons of Ishmael, which is a son of Abraham's slave Hagar. We Jews are sons of Isaac, sons of Abraham's wife Sarah. All prophets which you believe were Muslim did executable acts from the Islamic perspective such as drinking Alcohol as an example.
> 
> 
> If so you should know that Israel is for the Jews.





Norwegian said:


> Nope. Prophets before Abraham such as Noah and Adam were not Jews
> 
> 
> Am Yisrael Chai





Beny Karachun said:


> Abraham and Adam weren't prophets. Abraham is regarded as the first Hebrew, first "Jew". The Torah wasn't given to us so us yet so it's a tricky definition.





Norwegian said:


> And what about Noah? Is he considered a prophet in your religion?





Beny Karachun said:


> No, according to my religion, Moses and Aharon were the first prophets.



Every prophet was a Muslim. Jews and Christian’s are Ahl al Kitaab. Every true Jew true Christian true follower of Musa A.S. (Moses) and Isa A.S. (Jesus) is a Muslim. Jews and Christians nowadays have strayed away from the path of Haq that’s why it’s mentioned in Ibn Majah, Abu Daud, al-Tirmidhi and al-Nisa'i that only 1 group out of the 71 groups of Jews will go Jannah and 1 group out of the 72 groups of Christians will go Jannah. Those 1 group of true Christian’s and Jews are also considered Muslim. Islam means submission to the will of God and every person part of Islam is a Muslim. Every prophet was a Muslim and Palestine was always Muslim lands. Prophet Muhammad (ﷺ) is the last prophet and messenger of Allah.

“Surely, We sent Mūsā with Our signs saying to him, “Bring your people out of (all sorts of) darkness into the light, and remind them of the Days of Allah. Surely, there are signs therein for every one who observes patience and gratitude.” Quran 14:5

“And We certainly sent into every nation a messenger, [saying], “Worship Allah and avoid Taghut.” And among them were those whom Allah guided, and among them were those upon whom error was [deservedly] decreed.”Quran 16:36

“All of them have believed in Allah and His angels and His books and His messengers, [saying], “We make no distinction between any of His messengers.” Quran 2:285

“Those messengers – some of them We caused to exceed others. Among them were those to whom Allah spoke, and He raised some of them in degree…” Quran 2:253

“He has sent down upon you, [O Muhammad], the Book in truth, confirming what was before it. And He revealed the Torah and the Gospel.” Quran 3:3

“Muhammad is not the father of any of your men, but (he is) the Apostle of God, and the Seal of the Prophets: and God has full knowledge of all things.” Quran 33:40

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------

